# Question for Rick Tew Part Du



## RRouuselot

Since I got no answer on the original Question for Rick Tew thread I took ENOSN's suggestion and emailed Rick tew. 
I am still waiting for a reply
No testosterone just a few simple questions that any martial artist should be willing and able to answer about themselves. 

1- How old is he?

2- What arts did he study?
2A - How long did he study each art?
2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
2C - Who did he study under or with?

3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?

4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?


I will post the answers if and when I get them...........


----------



## Cruentus

I don't know what went on in the locked threads, but I'd say that those seem like fair questions.

I don't do ninjitsu, yet I'd be curious to know those answers myself...

Paul


----------



## Enson

okay responses part 2: you can find this under my orignal answers in the last thread that was locked.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=306219&postcount=4

if you are considering rtms these are great questions... i will be happy to assist you further... go ahead and pm me if you have any additional questions.

peace


----------



## Rich Parsons

Enson said:
			
		

> okay responses part 2: you can find this under my orignal answers in the last thread that was locked.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=306219&postcount=4
> 
> if you are considering rtms these are great questions... i will be happy to assist you further... go ahead and pm me if you have any additional questions.
> 
> peace



Enson,

I will watch this, as will Sheldon and others.

Yet, I see RR's desire to get answers, even after your post. You gave generalities, and no dates or years of training. Some people need to see numbers, to get a grasp of what they think about, others need generalities, and others, need to feel it, numerous time in person before they can learn.

 :asian:


----------



## Enson

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Enson,
> 
> I will watch this, as will Sheldon and others.
> 
> Yet, I see RR's desire to get answers, even after your post. You gave generalities, and no dates or years of training. Some people need to see numbers, to get a grasp of what they think about, others need generalities, and others, need to feel it, numerous time in person before they can learn.
> 
> :asian:


i answered the questions the best i could. i'm sorry if additional info is needed that i can't provide. again i'm just a lowley practicioner.

peace


----------



## Rich Parsons

Enson said:
			
		

> i answered the questions the best i could. i'm sorry if additional info is needed that i can't provide. again i'm just a lowley practicioner.
> 
> peace



Enson, 

It is good to answer what you know. Just do not take it personally, if others wish to verify with the top man or to get more information.

:asian:


----------



## Enson

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Enson,
> 
> It is good to answer what you know. Just do not take it personally, if others wish to verify with the top man or to get more information.
> 
> :asian:


i'm all for people looking into it further. i won't take it personally. i encourage everyone to research their questions beyond this forum.

peace


----------



## RRouuselot

Day 4

Still no reply from Rick Tew yet........


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Day 4
> 
> Still no reply from Rick Tew yet........


i'm sure his answer is on its way....

peace


----------



## Enson

found this on a old site i posted on:



> rick tew's martial science or rtms is the name of the school/style. it is a combination of ninjutsu, tkd, kickboxing, and other arts. not subjecting itself under the rules of these arts (i.e. using a "ninja punch" or "tkd kick"), it sets itself apart by not having any rules and using what works to survive another day.
> 
> because of the overall ninjutsu influence and application of ninjutsu concepts it is also called (historically/presently) tew ryu ninjutsu or tew ryu ninjitsu (for those that don't care about kanji or benji or any transliteration). rtms does not claim to teach ninjutsu as it is taught in japan, but teach an american modern version of it. for that reason we do not affiliate with any japanese ryu, but only stick with our ryu started by sensei.
> 
> peace


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> rick tew's martial science or rtms is the name of the school/style. it is a combination of ninjutsu, tkd, kickboxing, and other arts.



OK, that answers part of the question about what but it doesn't say from whom or how long he trained in each.

Not to sound rude but by your post it seems he just took a bunch of stuff and made his own style and calls it Rick Tews version of Ninja.......it just seems that kickboxing has about as much to do with Ninjutsu as female nude mud wrestling.
So I quess anybody could do what Rick Tew did and call hit XXXXXX ninja style.


----------



## sojobow

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> So I quess anybody could do what Rick Tew did and call hit XXXXXX ninja style.


Not really.  Can you?


----------



## RRouuselot

sojobow said:
			
		

> Not really.  Can you?




What do you mean?


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Not to sound rude but by your post it seems he just took a bunch of stuff and made his own style and calls it Rick Tews version of Ninja


 well that is a crude way of putting it but more or less correct. 





> Ninjutsu as female nude mud wrestling.


now that is something i would like to see in our school! i think that is something that should be impelemented immediatly


> So I quess anybody could do what Rick Tew did and call hit XXXXXX ninja style


 the truth is anyone can do whatever they want to do... that depends on the founder... no one can stop someone else from using a title unless its copywritten. now we at rtms believe that what we do is our form of ninjutsu... we use it as a concept to grow and add additional techniques. what was learned from bussey is expounded upon to further develope rtms. we call it american modern ninjutsu. now if some have a problem with this... they can choose not to agree, not join the school... whatever... but insults and the likes are just plain silly. its like talking about someones choice of clothing or religion. its not up to you so just respect the person for his choice and move on.

as far as dates and the likes... i personally don't know... i read that he was running a couple of schools by the age of 19... but i have never taken the time to ask days, months, years, etc. to me that stuff really doesn't matter... i just recently learned sensei had children. to me i'm there for the training and not to get involved in his personal life. that is why if anyone has questions about sensei's b-day, when he got his first belt... etc... they should take the time to ask him personally...

peace
*note* his emails rarely get replied to unless you are a student.... but you can try.


----------



## Limeydog

female nude mud wrestling...is that part of kunoichi training?

More research needed...willing to sacrifice myself to further the group.


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> we call it american modern ninjutsu. now if some have a problem with this... they can choose not to agree, not join the school... whatever... but insults and the likes are just plain silly. its like talking about someones choice of clothing or religion. its not up to you so just respect the person for his choice and move on.



I havent seen anyone make any insults..yet. 
Actually its not like religion or clothing. 
 If someone wears unattractive clothing it makes no difference when they are in a self-defense situation.  Studying a poorly designed martial art would.
And as for religion.well you wont know for sure if you made the right choice until after you are dead. 



			
				Enson said:
			
		

> as far as dates and the likes... i personally don't know... i read that he was running a couple of schools by the age of 19... but i have never taken the time to ask days, months, years, etc. to me that stuff really doesn't matter... i just recently learned sensei had children. to me i'm there for the training and not to get involved in his personal life. that is why if anyone has questions about sensei's b-day, when he got his first belt... etc... they should take the time to ask him personally...peace
> *note* his emails rarely get replied to unless you are a student.... but you can try.



I didnt ask for dates. 
I asked some simple questions that most students of any art can answer about their teacher. 

1-	How old is he?.....approximately is fine.

2- What arts did he study?
2A - How long did he study each art?....... approximately is fine.
2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
2C - Who did he study under or with?

3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?......... approximately is fine.

4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?
(being a student of his this one should be easy for you)




			
				Enson said:
			
		

> *note* his emails rarely get replied to unless you are a student.... but you can try.



Interesting.


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I didnt ask for dates.
> I asked some simple questions that most students of any art can answer about their teacher.
> 
> 1-    How old is he?.....approximately is fine.
> 
> 2- What arts did he study?
> 2A - How long did he study each art?....... approximately is fine.
> 2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
> 2C - Who did he study under or with?
> 
> 3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?......... approximately is fine.
> 
> 4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?
> (being a student of his this one should be easy for you).





> 1. ?? in his late 30's early 40's
> 
> 2. sensei studied a few arts. the most well known arts he studied were as follows:
> growing up he studied "the controvesial" dux ryu. he as the youngest black belt and was the fastest to get promoted in the dux ryu's history. becoming disillusioned with dux's illusions(hee hee! that one made me laugh) he went on to look for another more effective art. he moved to europe and began to train under dr. roy martina tja kai martial science system. after recieving his ranking there... he went on to go earn his dan's in hapkido. After his stay in europe sensei came back to the states and moved to texas where he became a student of robert bussey's. he became an insturctor under rbwi and then went off to create RTMS.
> RTMS has not been around as long as other arts but continues to grow and add to itself to abstain from becoming stagnant (sp?).
> 
> 3. that i'm not sure of but refer to question 4 for more details why.
> 
> 4. there is no difference in rtms and tew ryu ninjutsu. tew ryu was a name he gave at the beginning when he first started to develop his art. as the style evolved he got tired of the confusion of many (the whole traditional and modern arguement of the ages) and decided to change the style name to rtms. tew ryu is now what we call the students. we are the ryu... school. a network of students from around the globe. that is why we don't associate ourselves with iga or koga... we are tew ryu.
> 
> hope this answers questions for the future.
> peace


 didn't i say this already...? good luck in further research.

peace


----------



## Enson

Limeydog said:
			
		

> female nude mud wrestling...is that part of kunoichi training?
> 
> More research needed...willing to sacrifice myself to further the group.


now thats funny! :rofl:


----------



## RRouuselot

> 1.	?? in his late 30's early 40's



OK, theres one question answered..sort of.


> 2. 1)sensei studied a few arts. the most well known arts he studied were as follows:
> growing up he studied "the controvesial" dux ryu. he as the youngest black belt and was the fastest to get promoted in the dux ryu's history. becoming disillusioned with dux's illusions(hee hee! that one made me laugh ) he went on to look for another more effective art. he moved to europe and began to train under dr. roy martina tja kai martial science system.
> 
> 2) after recieving his ranking there... he went on to go earn his dan's in hapkido. After his stay in europe sensei came back to the states and moved to texas where he became a student of robert bussey's. he became an insturctor under rbwi and then went off to create RTMS.
> RTMS has not been around as long as other arts but continues to grow and add to itself to abstain from becoming stagnant (sp?).


1)	He makes it sound like that is something to be proud of. Dux is a known fake. 
OK, so now we know he has at least a shodan in a fake style. 
2)	You say  dans..that is a possessive form for someone named Dan.I think you mean dans..OK, what dan ranks in Hapkido did he earn? 
What ranks did he earn under Bussey?
Again, you gave very vague answers..



> 3. that i'm not sure of but refer to question 4 for more details why.


No problem with not knowinghowever answer 4 doesnt shed much light on question 3.



> 4. there is no difference in rtms and tew ryu ninjutsu. tew ryu was a name he gave at the beginning when he first started to develop his art. as the style evolved he got tired of the confusion of many (the whole traditional and modern arguement of the ages) and decided to change the style name to rtms. tew ryu is now what we call the students. we are the ryu... school. a network of students from around the globe. that is why we don't associate ourselves with iga or koga... we are tew ryu.



I see......


----------



## Enson

from what i have been told is that it was like a 5th dan in hapkido... and then became a chief instructor for bussey (bussey didn't give out dans)

peace


----------



## RRouuselot

Still no word from Mr. Tew....... :idunno:


----------



## RRouuselot

Well be impatient as I am I tried to expedite the process of having my questions answered so I called Rick at (559) 448-8740on my own dime from Japan..I got an answering machine and left a message. Hopefully he will answer back.  :idunno:


----------



## Matt Stone

Just a bit on Bussey from an unrelated outside observer...

Bussey was a TKD/Hapkido stylist from Fremont, NE.  Fremont is a smallish town, composed primarily of rural, agriculture-oriented folks...  At some point he managed to allegedly train with Hatsumi in Japan.  I don't think Hatsumi nor his camp have ever disavowed that training, and I've seen pictures of Bussey, Hayes and Hatsumi all arm in arm and smiling...  The period of time he spent with him has never, to my knowledge, been publicly announced.  He opened a "ninja academy" (that was how it was billed back then, not "ninjutsu" as at that time folks still had no idea what that was) in Fremont, and soon after he opened another one in Omaha (my home town).

His Omaha "ninja academy" was on 80th and Arbor, and their training was, at least initially, very "ninja looking" - they had a large wooden shuriken target, they all wore black ninja uniforms, tons of Japanese weapons on racks on the walls...  At some point Bussey broke with the Togakure folks and started his own thing - RBWI.  His RBWI camp fractured at some point later, and there are still remnants of this schism in Omaha.  Eventually, RBWI faded away, and now Bussey has his "Original Bussey Style" company up and running...

Whatever.

Bussey did at one point use belts, but there were only a few (like white, green, brown, black or something like that; he also made extensive use of sleeve patches to indicate training level or some such thing).  I don't believe RBWI had belts.

From what Enson wrote, Tew sounds like a Bussey clone...  A lot of the terms, wording, etc., sound very similar.  Bussey's stuff was very "dynamic" to say the least, and from what I've seen of Tew's stuff online they look fairly similar.

Whatever (again).  Certainly, the validity of what he does is judged not by his "dans" but by his ability to make it work "on the mat."  Robert knows this (I've trained with him and felt some of what he does; he certainly makes it work for real) as well as anyone else.  However, I don't think anyone can deny that certain things make red flags pop up when discussing someone's martial arts background...

The big glaring one I have the most trouble with is "running several schools by the age of 19."  Because, of course, a 19 year old has so much life experience and training as a teen and pre-teen that they are capable of being a salty, experienced, martial arts teacher...  Or not.

Whatever (for a third time).  People get what they pay for, they get what they earn, and ultimately they get what they deserve.  If folks are happy doing a make-believe art (like Koga-ryu Ninjutsu, an art that has _never_ really existed in Japan and only exists as a made up art with a lame attempt at justifying and validating itself by linking its name to a province in Japan), then good on 'em.  I just hope they never have to employ whatever fantasy techniques they are taught against someone who doesn't care what they think they've studied...

 :asian:


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> I don't think Hatsumi nor his camp have ever disavowed that training, and I've seen pictures of Bussey, Hayes and Hatsumi all arm in arm and smiling...


Sorry, but that doesn't prove anything. Just look at the pictures of this guy: www.ninja-training.com



			
				Matt Stone said:
			
		

> If folks are happy doing a make-believe art (like Koga-ryu Ninjutsu, an art that has _never_ really existed in Japan and only exists as a made up art with a lame attempt at justifying and validating itself by linking its name to a province in Japan),


Oh, but Koga ryu has existed. And Togakure ryu even has had grand masters from Koga. I believe there may be an article somewhere written by some drunk in Japan that's supposedly very informative on the subject...


----------



## getgoin

He makes no claim of liniege, shows no certifications, I don't see a problem. He doesn't put his rankings and history out, so no false claims are made. Many people out there from western arts are in the same boat. Even if they are certified, who certified them in the first place, plus who certified the first person to certifie anybody anyways, they just created something and said they were the masters of the art. If what he teaches works thats all that matters, that is the most important part of martial training. If he wants to create the grandest of all grandest sytems to ever walk upon this earth, let him. If it works people will hail him as a creator of something good, if it doesn't people will brandish him a liar and a fraud. Also age has very to do with it, Bruce Lee was what, in his late twenties early thirties when he created JKD. Steven Hawking was in his late twenties when he proved general relativity and early thirties when he proved blackholes radiate energy. Now those are two exeptional people of our time but maybe Mr. Tew can somehow come close, who knows.

If you are thinking about studying his system, go to a seminar (when you return state side that is) to learn and talk to him face to face. It's real hard to walk away from someone when they are talking to you, it's much easier to not answer a email or not return a call. Best of luck in search.


----------



## RRouuselot

OK folks.....here is the email I got back from Rick Tew's email answerer:




> Hello Robert,
> 
> We are glad to hear that you are interest in Rick Tew and his Martial Science.  Below I'll answer some of your questions-
> 
> To start off with, Rick is in his thirties.  Growing up he trained in many different systems but the most prominent was Dux Ryu Ninjitsu.  It was here that he attain the highest rank of black belt and still holds the highest rank of the system.
> 
> Rick Tew's Martial Science has been around for about 20 years in the making and is still evolving as all sciences do.
> 
> There is no difference between RTMS and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu.
> 
> It seems that you are interested in training with Rick Tew.  Have you taken a look at our website?  We now offer World travel and training programs, as well with a Home Study Program.  Take a look and keep me updated.
> 
> http://www.totalwarrior.com/CMS/CMS_Programs/cms_programs.html
> 
> http://www.totalwarrior.com/Rick_Tew_s_Home_Study_Program/rick_tew_s_home_study_program.html
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, please contact me at this email address for the quickest response.
> 
> Thank you and have a great day!
> -Kevin
> www.martialartsupply.com
> www.climbhigh5.com
> www.totalwarrior.com
> 
> At 03:39 AM 11/23/2004, you wrote:
> 
> I would like to ask some questions about Rick Tew.
> 
> 
> 1- How old is he?
> 
> 2- What arts did he study?
> 2A - How long did he study each art?
> 2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
> 2C - Who did he study under or with?
> 
> 3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?
> 
> 4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Robert




Not exactly what I would call "in depth" or "informative" answers.....and certainly didn't answer any of my questions except for maybe #4

I can't even get a straight answer from his dojo...........what's up with all the deceptivness........why can't anyone come out and give a clear answer?


----------



## DavidCC

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Just a bit on Bussey from an unrelated outside observer...
> ...
> His Omaha "ninja academy" was on 80th and Arbor, and their training was, at least initially, very "ninja looking" - ... there are still remnants of this schism in Omaha.


To this day it still happens that guys come into the schools looking to sign up and list Bussey as their previous instructor.  They almost never do sign up, though.

-David


----------



## Cruentus

getgoin said:
			
		

> He makes no claim of liniege, shows no certifications, I don't see a problem.



Well, I think the problem in a lot of these cases is the claim to Japanese martial Arts with no actual or legit Japanese martial arts background. If someone wants to make up a style...fine. No problem. But if I made up a style, I wouldn't call it Paul's Aikido if I never studied legitimate Aikido, or Paul's TeaKwonDo if I never studied legitimate Korean arts, or Paul's Ninjitsu if I never studied legitamite ninjitsu. 

Now, I am not saying Tew never studied legit Ninjitsu...that would all depend on whether or not Bussey is legit or not (because Dux is not). Anyways, that's one of the things that this thread is trying to find out. Thus far, it would seem that Tew has more claims in Hapkido then ninjitsu...so that begs the question as to why the art isn't called "Tew Hapkido."

Anyhow, we'll see what happeneds with more info I guess, but hopefully you see where the problem might lie here.

Paul Janulis


----------



## getgoin

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Well, I think the problem in a lot of these cases is the claim to Japanese martial Arts with no actual or legit Japanese martial arts background. If someone wants to make up a style...fine. No problem. But if I made up a style, I wouldn't call it Paul's Aikido if I never studied legitimate Aikido, or Paul's TeaKwonDo if I never studied legitimate Korean arts, or Paul's Ninjitsu if I never studied legitamite ninjitsu.


I see your point and it might disturb some. I'm not one of them though. What if he wanted to call it Tew Boxing or Tew Wrestling without ever studying either art, would anybody make a stink then, probably not. And both are arts into themselves, there just western arts. I'm not trying to make a stink between east and west, I just think that people put too much into something because of it's name or point of origin.


----------



## Kreth

Tulisan said:
			
		

> that would all depend on whether or not Bussey is legit or not


He's not, at least as far as having a teaching license in the Bujinkan, or any of its schools.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> OK folks.....here is the email I got back from Rick Tew's email answerer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I would call "in depth" or "informative" answers.....and certainly didn't answer any of my questions except for maybe #4
> 
> I can't even get a straight answer from his dojo...........what's up with all the deceptivness........why can't anyone come out and give a clear answer?



Well, it would seem that the main art claim by Tew is Dux Ryu, meaning that there is definatily a legitimacy problem here.

As to the lack of information...well, that doesn't surprise me. Tew isn't the only one who is guilty of doing that here either. In martial arts there is often this idea that is put forth of "We don't have to answer to anyone" when questions are asked, and "Well, you wouldn't understand unless you trained with us" so "If your really curious, then pay to do one of our seminars or clinics."

This mimicks cult-like behavior. It propigates an aire of superiority; an elite "us" against "them" (the masses) mentality (we don't need to answer to anyone). "You wouldn't understand why we wear the pyramid hats unless you wear them with us, and go to our clinics, and BE with US..."

In cults, they don't want to give detailed answers because they want you to agree with them and be with them BEFORE they give you the answer, rather then let you make your own informed logical decision. That is how they snag unsuspecting members. Someone asks a few questions, and in return they get some vague replies that are very kind, yet don't really answer anything, with an invitation to go to a clinic, or a class. Then, lets say your interested enough to take the seminar. You have now spent your time and money to go do something, and since no one likes to be ripped off, you walk in WANTING it to be everything it promises to be. You meet nice people, you do things that you've never done before that FEEL and SEEM right, and next thing you know, your a group member. Once a member, then you find yourself in a position where you have to advocate for the group that your a part of, regardless of whether or not it is legitimate, or right, or wrong; or you risk being labeled the idiot by others and shunned by the group that took you in.

Here is some basic info on Martial-Cults: http://www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/ezine.html Go down to my link on "Martial Cults."

Now, I am not saying that Tew Ryu is a martial cult; this behavior is demonstrated all over in the martial arts community, and sometimes by good people who don't mean to demonstrate cult-like behavior. However, that doesn't make the behavior right. In the real world, you can get information on your product before you spend money on it or recommend it. And, that is how it should be in the martial arts world.

Paul Janulis

 :supcool:


----------



## Cruentus

getgoin said:
			
		

> I see your point and it might disturb some. I'm not one of them though. What if he wanted to call it Tew Boxing or Tew Wrestling without ever studying either art, would anybody make a stink then, probably not. And both are arts into themselves, there just western arts. I'm not trying to make a stink between east and west, I just think that people put too much into something because of it's name or point of origin.



I understand your point and agree with the fact that people make too much out of names of arts and such.

I guess it depends on how generic one would consider the name "ninjitsu." However, this isn't the same of saying "I do kickboxing" when they really do TKD, or putting a sign that says "Karate" on the front of your school when you don't do Karate but Karate is a generic enough name for people to want to inquire.

This is a question of falsely claiming legitimicy in a real art. If I call my school "Paul's Boxing" when I don't really box, that is iffy, but I might get away with it. However, I am not going to get away with making a false claim to a boxing lineage, like I trained with Jack Dempseys top pupil and fought in underground bare-knuckle fights. Dux's claim to ninjitsu is the equivilent of my example. Tew claims that lineage. So, as I said, there may be a legitamacy problem here with Tew, and those who do ninjitsu (real ninjitsu) may have a legitamite beef over this.

Anyways, I am outta this thread. I really don't want to bad mouth someone I don't know, so I apologize; this isn't an attempt at bad-mouthing Tew. I am not saying he is a bad person, or that he isn't talented. I wouldn't know as I have never met him. I am only calling the facts as I see them.

Paul


----------



## Enson

i have spoken to kevin many times. kevin is the marketing manager for rtms. i believe he comes from a kempo backround and doesn't know much regarding the history of ninjutsu. (its funny that most of the rtms students don't know much about ninjutsu history... they only go to train with sensei.) that being said he can probably only associate ninjutsu with dux ryu. i don't think he knows the shakey ground dux walks on so he does not know the difference between bussey and dux. i have seen dux ryu in action... some of it was okay (aside from their unproven claims).. i have also seen rbwi offshoots in action. most of our technique is derived from that. i don't see too much resemblence to dux than i do with bussey's stuff. thats my personal opinion anyway.

as far as lineage goes... i have always stated that sensei started under dux and moved on. please refer to prior post to see more info. studied tja kai martial science, hapkido, ninjutsu w/bussey

re: bussey... you know its funny how people that don't agree with you delete some belts as to make you seem to know less than. i did some research and i heard through a few sources...(i don't remember which right now) that bussey was 6th dan... then i came to martial talk and saw how many people disliked bussey and he all of the sudden had 5th dan then 4th dan then 2nd kyu... then someone said "only around long enough to get a picture with hatsumi" now people are saying he never even studied ninjutsu. then some will talk about menkyo kaiden which has been abandoned by hatsumi from what i understand. i would hope the martial artist here would be mature enough to look at bussey and judge for themselves. www.robertbussey.com there are alot of "haters" in this world. in fact the unfortunate thing is i have never met as many as i did when i started martial arts.

re: sensei tew... i will admit info is hard to come by when it comes to his history. the little i know i have had to research and fight for. he states that he doesn't want people to look at his past but judge him for what he does now. if some don't, well you can keep on looking. if you find out something that i haven't stated... let me know too.

peace


----------



## Kreth

Enson said:
			
		

> re: bussey... you know its funny how people that don't agree with you delete some belts as to make you seem to know less than. i did some research and i heard through a few sources...(i don't remember which right now) that bussey was 6th dan... then i came to martial talk and saw how many people disliked bussey and he all of the sudden had 5th dan then 4th dan then 2nd kyu... then someone said "only around long enough to get a picture with hatsumi" now people are saying he never even studied ninjutsu. then some will talk about menkyo kaiden which has been abandoned by hatsumi from what i understand. i would hope the martial artist here would be mature enough to look at bussey and judge for themselves. www.robertbussey.com there are alot of "haters" in this world. in fact the unfortunate thing is i have never met as many as i did when i started martial arts.


I'm curious which sources you're referring to... I've heard for many years from sources in and out of Japan that Bussey never took the sakki test, nor received a shidoshi license in the Bujinkan. If you don't have a teaching license in the Bujinkan, then you're not qualified to teach it, end of story.
As for Bussey's skill, it's a matter of personal opinion. Personally, from what I've seen of his stuff, it relies too much on power and speed. This would make it inappropriate for an older or smaller person.

Jeff


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

*Enson: "(its funny that most of the rtms students don't know much about ninjutsu history... they only go to train with sensei.)"*

That's convenient.

*"that being said he can probably only associate ninjutsu with dux ryu."*

That could be a problem.

*"as far as lineage goes... i have always stated that sensei started under dux and moved on. .. studied tja kai martial science, hapkido, ninjutsu w/bussey"*

*"re: bussey... you know its funny how people that don't agree with you delete some belts as to make you seem to know less than."*

I have not seen anything like this happen. The only thing I have seen regarding Bussey's time in the Bujinkan (where he may or may not have learned ninjutsu) agrees with Kreth's post: 

*"I've heard for many years from sources in and out of Japan that Bussey never took the sakki test, nor received a shidoshi license in the Bujinkan. If you don't have a teaching license in the Bujinkan, then you're not qualified to teach it, end of story."*

*Enson: "i would hope the martial artist here would be mature enough to look at bussey and judge for themselves."*

Again, I must urge you not to confuse the issues of credentials and ability.

Also, I have seen Mr. Bussey in action and neither was I impressed, nor did I see any trace of ninjutsu influence. Perhaps I just haven't seen enough to make a proper judgment.

*"re: sensei tew... i will admit info is hard to come by when it comes to his history. the little i know i have had to research and fight for. he states that he doesn't want people to look at his past but judge him for what he does now."*

I'm sorry, but you (meaning Mr. Tew or anyone else) can't really tell people not to look into your history; in fact, saying such raises more suspicion.

Personally, I too am one that cares more about ability than history, I'd just rather have both if I can get it. I think I mentioned to you before one time that I would love an opportunity to train in the RTMS style for a while to check it out. From what I've seen the training and the camps look really cool.
I wouldn't pass judgment on his ability or that of his students based on a spotty background. However, if I did go to train with Mr. Tew or one of his style's instructors, and they said one day, "Today we are going to practice some ninjutsu," and what I was shown was something I know not to be ninjutsu, I would be a little upset. [light sarcasm] But then again, it is just a word, right? So what's the big deal. [/light sarcasm]

You may also have noticed that I refer to Mr. Tew as such and not as "sensei Tew." Until it is verified that he received teaching credentials in a Japanese style, referring to him as "sensei" is kinda silly - especially when his style goes out of its way to distance themselves from any Japanese lineage, and not use foriegn terms (because it is an American art); yet still clings to the words, "ninjutsu" and "sensei."

*"peace"*

Peace be with you as well.


----------



## RRouuselot

Since most of my initial questions went conveniently unanswered I decided to ask the same questions yet a 2nd time to see if just possibly I could get anymore information. 
However, it seems that folks over at Rick Tews have all suffered some sort of mass amnesia and can barely remember anything but his name. 




> At 04:56 AM 11/24/2004, you wrote:
> 
> Actually you didnt really answer my questions in detail.
> You just kind of glossed over most of them.
> 1-      How old is he?
> 
> 2- What arts did he study?
> 2A - How long did he study each art?
> 2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
> 2C - Who did he study under or with?
> 
> 3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?
> 
> 4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?
> 
> You did answer #4thanks.
> What about the others? Can you be more specific?
> For example:
> 1)      In his 30s.is he closer to 40 or closer to 30?
> 2)      How many years was he in DUX Ryu? 1? 5? 10?
> 3)      What rank does he have under Dux Ryu? Is he a Black belt 1st degree? 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 9th, 10th?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Robert
> -----------------------
> 
> Hello Robert,
> 
> We are glad to see that you have taken an interest in learning more about your future sensei.  Unfortunately I have given you all the information that I know regarding Sensei Rick Tew.
> 
> Take a look at the site and if you like what you see send me an email so I can help guide you to the training program that best fits you.  Until then, "actions speak louder than words."
> 
> If you have any questions, please email me at this address for the quickest response.
> 
> Thank you and have a great day!
> -Kevin
> (866) 742-5839
> CMS Sales Representative
> Take the Challenge!




My own personal hypothesis is that Tew only got rank in Dux Ryu and since Dux has been a proven liar and fake Tew would rather not flaunt probably his one and only instructor, which would thereby negate any claim to actual martial arts training.

By the way, I watched Tew using the nunchaku on his websiteusing them the way Tew does might impress some teenage boys that wanna be fellow chuckers but the Ninja Turtle way he uses that weapon is incorrect and useless in a real life situationand thats what Tew claims to be teaching for doesnt he.

My third email to Rick Tew:


> Kevin,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I would just like my original questions answered without the used car salesman" type pitch.
> 
> Personally I found your answers to be more deceptive than anything else.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Robert


----------



## getgoin

Tulisan said:
			
		

> This is a question of falsely claiming legitimicy in a real art. If I call my school "Paul's Boxing" when I don't really box, that is iffy, but I might get away with it. However, I am not going to get away with making a false claim to a boxing lineage, like I trained with Jack Dempseys top pupil and fought in underground bare-knuckle fights. Dux's claim to ninjitsu is the equivilent of my example. Tew claims that lineage. So, as I said, there may be a legitamacy problem here with Tew, and those who do ninjitsu (real ninjitsu) may have a legitamite beef over this.
> Paul


If he is claiming that then there is a problem, I agree.


----------



## RRouuselot

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> ......
> You may also have noticed that I refer to Mr. Tew as such and not as "sensei Tew." Until it is verified that he received teaching credentials in a Japanese style, referring to him as "sensei" is kinda silly - especially when his style goes out of its way to distance themselves from any Japanese lineage, and not use foriegn terms (because it is an American art); yet still clings to the words, "ninjutsu" and "sensei."
> 
> *"peace"*
> 
> Peace be with you as well.



 :cheers:


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> i have spoken to kevin many times. kevin is the marketing manager for rtms. i believe he comes from a kempo backround and doesn't know much regarding the history of ninjutsu. (its funny that most of the rtms students don't know much about ninjutsu history... they only go to train with sensei.) that being said he can probably only associate ninjutsu with dux ryu. i don't think he knows the shakey ground dux walks on so he does not know the difference between bussey and dux. i have seen dux ryu in action... some of it was okay (aside from their unproven claims).. i have also seen rbwi offshoots in action. most of our technique is derived from that. i don't see too much resemblence to dux than i do with bussey's stuff. thats my personal opinion anyway.
> 
> as far as lineage goes... i have always stated that sensei started under dux and moved on. please refer to prior post to see more info. studied tja kai martial science, hapkido, ninjutsu w/bussey
> 
> peace



It seems you know more about Tew than Kevin who is the marketing manager..maybe you guys should switch jobs.at least you have coughed up more info on Tew. 

According to Kevin (see below) Tew got most of his training from Dux..



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Growing up he trained in many different systems but the most prominent was Dux Ryu Ninjitsu. It was here that he attain the highest rank of black belt and still holds the highest rank of the system.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

*RRouuselot: ":cheers:"*

I could sure use one as well!

From your email to Kevin: *"Actually I would just like my original questions answered without the 'used car salesman' type pitch."*

Wow, I kinda got that feeling as well. Look at the word choices:

*"We are glad to see that you have taken an interest in learning more about your future sensei. ..."*

*" . . . if you like what you see send me an email so I can help guide you to the training program that best fits you."*

*"Until then, 'actions speak louder than words.' "*

Seems a bit presumptuous - as if he expects you to join and see the "actions" before he helps you further with "words."

Fine sales tactics, but not very useful as a research source.


----------



## MJS

getgoin said:
			
		

> He makes no claim of liniege, shows no certifications, I don't see a problem. He doesn't put his rankings and history out, so no false claims are made. Many people out there from western arts are in the same boat. Even if they are certified, who certified them in the first place, plus who certified the first person to certifie anybody anyways, they just created something and said they were the masters of the art. If what he teaches works thats all that matters, that is the most important part of martial training. If he wants to create the grandest of all grandest sytems to ever walk upon this earth, let him. If it works people will hail him as a creator of something good, if it doesn't people will brandish him a liar and a fraud. Also age has very to do with it, Bruce Lee was what, in his late twenties early thirties when he created JKD. Steven Hawking was in his late twenties when he proved general relativity and early thirties when he proved blackholes radiate energy. Now those are two exeptional people of our time but maybe Mr. Tew can somehow come close, who knows.
> 
> If you are thinking about studying his system, go to a seminar (when you return state side that is) to learn and talk to him face to face. It's real hard to walk away from someone when they are talking to you, it's much easier to not answer a email or not return a call. Best of luck in search.



Well, I can only speak for myself here, but if I'm going to invest time and money, then I want to make sure that I'm not joining a McDojo!!!  Now, I am NOT saying that Tew is a fake and I'm not saying he's legit...people can form their own opinion.  However, when people ask for qualifications and they dont get them, a red flag gets raised.  Maybe its the 'secrecy' of Ninjutsu, I don't know, but it seems like no straight answer can be obtained.

Mike


----------



## still learning

Hello, The longer you stay in the Martial arts world ,the more it changes. As each practioner grows and start their own style schools,we have a so call "new art" being presented. Is there really anything new? or a mix of mix call new? Each person has the right to start their own school/style, and can name it anything they want...right! Rick Tew is no different. 

 As long as you enjoy the teachings, the training, and you feel you are learning, the name and system name is not that important. The best coaches do not make the best players. But if the teacher/coach helps you become better isn't this what we want?


----------



## DWeidman

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, The longer you stay in the Martial arts world ,the more it changes.


Really??? So you think people punch differently now then they did 200 yrs ago? Do fingers work differently now than they did 200 yrs ago. Shall I continue???



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> As each practioner grows and start their own style schools,we have a so call "new art" being presented. Is there really anything new? or a mix of mix call new? Each person has the right to start their own school/style, and can name it anything they want...right!


 No. Wrong. Some names are trademarked - for example. And whereas there aren't laws that make you prove you have legitimate lineage here in the US - it certainly is very cowardly and fraudulent to claim you teach something you don't know. It is called "lying" in real life...



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> As long as you enjoy the teachings, the training, and you feel you are learning, the name and system name is not that important. The best coaches do not make the best players. But if the teacher/coach helps you become better isn't this what we want?


Ah - the old "ends justifies the means" argument. I was hoping you would get around to it. Please see the MOUNTAINS of evidence that trash your vantage point - in Martial Arts we **should** be held to a standard of Honor and Integrity. Show me the "honor" in naming your new "art" something you have no business naming it.

Patiently waiting...

-Daniel


----------



## DWeidman

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> My third email to Rick Tew:


Hey Robert - 

Here is the quote from Kevin:


			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have given you all the information that I know regarding Sensei Rick Tew.


It seems to me that if you email Rick directly and get Kevin - and if Kevin doesn't know...

...then doesn't it make sense that Kevin should ask Rick?  I assume Kevin has some level of contact with Rick - neh?

Maybe not - perhaps this is _uncommon-sense..._

-Daniel


----------



## Matt Stone

I think it is very interesting that the "used car salesman" comment was made, and that the same feeling was shared by at least three people...  Robert, Shizen and myself.

The "used car" issue is a perfect template for what is wrong with Tew and other similar cases...  If I was buying a car, would I simply take the salesman's *word* that the car was in mint condition, that it was only driven on Sundays by a little old lady on her way to church, that every single tune up, oil change and maintenance appointment was made without fail, etc.? 

Certainly not.  And to expect someone to swallow everything that the used car salesman says is the height of assumption.

If a person lays claim to a lineage from Indonesia, their better damn well be more than a lunch at an Indonesian buffet in their background.  Their better be a hell of a lot of Indonesians in that lineage, with legitimate backgrounds themselves and some way to back up the claim via an objective third party, to substantiate such a claim.  If this can't be done, that person needs to brace themselves for the deluge of unbelievers asking hard questions.  Expecting them to simply accept that "actions speak louder than words" is a real lark and places that person's hopes on the ignorance of the consumer.

In my mind, that marks that individual as an unscrupulous, unethical sham.  Good businessmen don't rely on the ignorance of their customers to sell their products nor services.  Good businessmen don't attempt to cloud the details of their product/service from consumers, and in fact good businessmen *go out of their way* to put out information about what it is they sell!  Hiding details, or deliberately failing to answer questions with quality, detailed answers, makes me wonder what they are trying to keep from the public.

Is it really so different in this situation?

It isn't a question of "haters" (God, how I *hate* that cutesy, teenybopper slang term!), but a question of reputation, ethics, and good business practices.  Only in the martial arts business world do businessmen and women expect their customers/students to suspend their good common sense and judgement in favor of some fanciful make-believe story of hidden teachers on misty mountains or prodigy-like insight and skill...

Sorry, but for a man "in his thirties," I find it really, really hard to believe that, beyond mere physical talent, Mr. Tew or anyone in a similar situation could have accumulated sufficient understanding and knowledge through training under a teacher proven to be a fraud to enable him to "create" anything of genuine worth.  I have more respect for Mr. Bussey, because he at least had earned a few black belts (though while he was still in his later teen years) in reasonably respectable arts before he started down the "Bussey Style" path.

Whatever.  As I've said before, people get exactly what they deserve...  If they are okay living in a fantasy world where their common sense and judgement are not welcome, good on 'em.  They just better not expect me to believe the same things they accept as reality...


----------



## Matt Stone

DWeidman said:
			
		

> Show me the "honor" in naming your new "art" something you have no business naming it.



So, if I am an American that speaks Spanish, and I study a Chinese art while wearing a Korean uniform, can I then justify naming my own "creation" with a Japanese name?

Whatever...  Typical American narrow-mindedness...  "I can use, mispronounce and mistranslate a word to mean whatever I mean it to mean, regardless of what language it may have originally come from, regardless of how it is really spelled, or what it may really mean to native speakers of that language."  

B********!  And I'd love for you to find a way to show me that it isn't...


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

*Getgoin: "He makes no claim of liniege, shows no certifications, I don't see a problem. He doesn't put his rankings and history out, so no false claims are made."*

Except the claim to teach ninjutsu.

If someone doesn't put their rankings and history out, then that means they either don't have any, or they are ashamed of them. To claim to be a teacher and not show any credentials is suspicious.

*"Many people out there from western arts are in the same boat. Even if they are certified, who certified them in the first place, plus who certified the first person to certifie anybody anyways, they just created something and said they were the masters of the art."*

This is a good point; however, if they have certification, then at least you're able to look to where they got that certification to see if it's legit. If they have none and made up their own art / style, then as long as they are honest and say so, no big deal. In that case, lineage means nothing because they have none, and all you have to judge them on is ability. Their style with thrive or fail because of that. If it thrives, then eventually they are going to pass it on to the next generation, and ta-da! lineage. True, all arts started somewhere with one person doing their own thing, but they had to have learned their skills somehow - either they made it all up themselves / self-taught, or someone else taught them. Whichever way it was, if they are honest about it, more people are likely to take it seriously and pursue it.

It does matter.

*"If what he teaches works thats all that matters, . . ."*

No, you're right that that is "the most important part of martial training," but that is not the only thing that matters.

*"If he wants to create the grandest of all grandest sytems to ever walk upon this earth, let him. If it works people will hail him as a creator of something good, if it doesn't people will brandish him a liar and a fraud."*

No, but you got the first part right. If it fails then people will say that he created an art, but it's not "the grandest of all." People will brandish him a liar and a fraud only if he lies and makes fruadulent claims.

In the case of Mr. Tew, I have no problem with what he does except claim to teach ninjutsu and use words like "sensei" without lineage to Japan. He studied multiple styles - great, he started his own system and called it Rick Tew's Martial Science - great, he may have learned a little ninjutsu from Robert Bussey's large though still limited experience - great. Does all that give him the credible right to claim to teach ninjutsu? Ehh, almost. Just call it Martial Science. People are happy with the training they receive. Mr. Tew is talented and successful, he doesn't need to cling to popular buzzwords like "ninja training" to attract students - or does he?


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

Forgot to touch on this in my previous reply:

*Matt Stone: "Only in the martial arts business world do businessmen and women expect their customers/students to suspend their good common sense and judgement in favor of some fanciful make-believe story of hidden teachers on misty mountains or prodigy-like insight and skill..."*

Not so, it also occurs in religion.

But that is completely off-topic . . . or is it? I saw someone else mentioned cult-like behavior.

Is this a case of the martial arts business world uncomfortably having a lot in common with organized religion?


----------



## RRouuselot

I see how this whole make up your own style stuff works now. If anyone ask for any info on your training completely dodge the question, if the keep asking.get indignant. 

Kevin's reply to my last email:




> Hello Robert,
> 
> Based on your last email, I've come to the conclusion that CMS is not right for you.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, please contact me at this email address for the quickest response.
> 
> Thank you and have a great day!
> -Kevin
> www.martialartsupply.com
> www.climbhigh5.com
> www.totalwarrior.com



And my reply to this email........




> Yes it would seem so.
> I am used to dealing with honest upright people and not the kind that cant answer simple questions about their training.
> Then when asked to clarify get defensive
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Robert





If someone cant answer simple questions about their training or their art what do you think they would do with an even more involved question regarding some technique???

Speaking of cars and salesmen..I wonder if Mercedes or Rolls Royce got the reputation they deserve by being deceptive when asked honest questions about their cars. 

I can see it now..
Customer: What kind of tires come on the car
Salesman: Would you look at that paint job.really sweeeeet aint it?
Customer: Yes, it is but what kind of tires are those?
Salesman: This little baby can really go fast..how about a test drive?
Customer: Sounds fine, but what about the tires.what kind are they?
Salesman: Based on your question, I've come to the conclusion that car is not right for you.


----------



## getgoin

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> This is a good point; however, if they have certification, then at least you're able to look to where they got that certification to see if it's legit. If they have none and made up their own art / style, then as long as they are honest and say so, no big deal. In that case, lineage means nothing because they have none, and all you have to judge them on is ability. Their style with thrive or fail because of that. If it thrives, then eventually they are going to pass it on to the next generation, and ta-da! lineage. True, all arts started somewhere with one person doing their own thing, but they had to have learned their skills somehow - either they made it all up themselves / self-taught, or someone else taught them. Whichever way it was, if they are honest about it, more people are likely to take it seriously and pursue it.
> 
> It does matter.
> 
> *"If what he teaches works thats all that matters, . . ."*
> 
> No, you're right that that is "the most important part of martial training," but that is not the only thing that matters.


*This post will probably tick off a couple of people, lets keep the flaming down to a dull roar, these are only my opinions.*

Liniege and certification mean nothing. All that show is who trained before you. Whats important is how you train today. I know black belt that come from "ligit" systems that couldn't fight off a child for milk money. I looked at tew's webpage and I read a handfull of passages that contained the word ninjutsu, he drops no ones name or any rank he may or may not have trained with. 
My Professor has his 9th dan from from Thomas Young, the same guy who promoted William K.S. Chow to Black Belt. I have my 5th dan from him hanging on my wall. That doesn't make me any better of a martial artist that I can show where I learned or what I learned. 
The thing that is most important (and this comes to second part) is I can apply it in combat. In a real life situation were I am protecting my family or friends from harm. That is how martial arts came around, in war. 
There is no other good reason you could give me for studying martial arts. I don't get kicked in the head, slammed on the mat or choked to learn how to be a better person. Being a better person is why I read the bible and go to church for. This stuff about discipline and respect are a great selling tools but you get the same result from any form of hard study whether it be educational, physical or military.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

highest rank in dux ryu?
20 years creating tew ryu?
5th dan in hapkido?

did he discover time travel?

it seems as if all avenues lead to the same place.......

shawn


----------



## RRouuselot

getgoin said:
			
		

> *This post will probably tick off a couple of people, lets keep the flaming down to a dull roar, these are only my opinions.*
> 
> Liniege and certification mean nothing. 1)All that show is who trained before you. Whats important is how you train today. I know black belt that come from "ligit" systems that couldn't fight off a child for milk money. 2)I looked at tew's webpage and I read a handfull of passages that contained the word ninjutsu, he drops no ones name or any rank he may or may not have trained with.
> My Professor has his 9th dan from from Thomas Young, the same guy who promoted William K.S. Chow to Black Belt. I have my 5th dan from him hanging on my wall. That doesn't make me any better of a martial artist that I can show where I learned or what I learned.
> The thing that is most important (and this comes to second part) is I can apply it in combat. In a real life situation were I am protecting my family or friends from harm. That is how martial arts came around, in war.
> There is no other good reason you could give me for studying martial arts. I don't get kicked in the head, slammed on the mat or choked to learn how to be a better person. Being a better person is why I read the bible and go to church for. This stuff about discipline and respect are a great selling tools but you get the same result from any form of hard study whether it be educational, physical or military.




1)	Exactlyso why does he hide it?
2)	I saw it too and think he should call his art Rick Tews TKD in black PJs since thats what it looks like. He drops no names because the person he trained with is a known liar. Not exactly a good marketing tool to say ya, I trained with one of the biggest known liars in martial arts history.
What a great way to instill confidence in prospective students. 

Whether you claim it or not, pretending to be something your not or offering something that is not what you say it is is still called lying.it doesnt get broken down any simpler than that.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

*getgoin: "This post will probably tick off a couple of people, lets keep the flaming down to a dull roar, these are only my opinions.*

*Liniege and certification mean nothing.  . . ." etc.*

We can discuss this further here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19408

*"There is no other good reason you could give me for studying martial arts. I don't get kicked in the head, slammed on the mat or choked to learn how to be a better person. Being a better person is why I read the bible and go to church for. This stuff about discipline and respect are a great selling tools but you get the same result from any form of hard study whether it be educational, physical or military."*

Now you're confusing the issues of authenticity & effectiveness with a third: Self-improvement/spiritual refinement/discipline/etc.

I think it is really important to keep these separate, so as not to cloud the discussion with related topics.


----------



## Cruentus

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> Forgot to touch on this in my previous reply:
> 
> *Matt Stone: "Only in the martial arts business world do businessmen and women expect their customers/students to suspend their good common sense and judgement in favor of some fanciful make-believe story of hidden teachers on misty mountains or prodigy-like insight and skill..."*
> 
> Not so, it also occurs in religion.
> 
> But that is completely off-topic . . . or is it? I saw someone else mentioned cult-like behavior.
> 
> Is this a case of the martial arts business world uncomfortably having a lot in common with organized religion?



Yes...the martial arts business world is a lot like Cult behavior. Not necissarly all religions or churches demonstrate this behavior (most don't), but many martial arts schools and organizations operate like a cult. I have described why in previous posts. It is quite a shame. Read my link in my previous post from Macyoung's site on "martial cults."

Also, see here:

http://axe.acadiau.ca/~046516h/cults.html

http://www.orange-papers.org/orange-cultinfo.html

http://www.rickross.com/faq.html

http://www1.chapman.edu/comm/comm/faculty/thobbs/com401/socialinfluence/cult.html

It is interesting to note too that many PR and advertising firms have done studies on cults to see how they get and maintain members to devise new ways to sell their products. Generally this isn't taken to an extreme, but I am sure you all have met people who will only shoot Glocks, or will only wear Nike shoes, and so on without any real justificaion as to why they will only use a particular product. Regardless, clever marketing is fine. Where cults and martial cults go overboard is where they use misleading, misdirection, lies, and deception to gain and maintain market share. More info on marketing and cult behavior:

http://www.freedomchronicles.com/html/cult_of_marketing1.html 

http://portland.indymedia.org/en/2003/11/275130.shtml

PDF: http://www.iupressjournals.indiana.edu/eservice/es1-1str.pdf

Anyways, that is all for your reading pleasure. What you'll find is many similarities in cult behavior and martial arts. It's very much a shame. This is beyond the used car salesman pitch. Anyone wanting you to agree with them and be on board with them before giving you answers to questions that would allow you to make an informed decision about them is using cult marketing. Whether or not they are a cult, cult-marketing is unethical.

Paul


----------



## getgoin

Tulisan said:
			
		

> , but I am sure you all have met people who will only shoot Glocks, or will only wear Nike shoes, and so on without any real justificaion as to why they will only use a particular product.


I only wear New Balance shoe, But I do that because they are made in America, Nike is made in Thailand.


----------



## RRouuselot

getgoin said:
			
		

> I only wear New Balance shoe, But I do that because they are made in America, Nike is made in Thailand.




Oh really??? I think I saw some New Balance shoes that were made in Korea....
Anyway, who bloody cares.........is everything you own made in America?
Are you that much of a racist?


----------



## RRouuselot

Gosh I wonder who "minus dinged" me this time......they wrote



> Keep it coming




Like I said before if you are going to give me a negative ding have the "stones" to sign your name..........otherwise  :2xBird2:.....but then I am pretty sure I know who the coward is.


----------



## Flatlander

_*===============================================*_
*Moderator Note. 
*Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. Please review our sniping policy. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314 Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

-Dan Bowman-
-MT Moderator-
*===============================================*


----------



## Matt Stone

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Gosh I wonder who "minus dinged" me this time......



I got tagged with two comments I thought I ought to address...

They were:



> I love America too _in regards to my comment about "typical American narrow-minded use of foreign words for their own ends_






> I bet your karma is going to pummet soon _in regards to my comments about Bussey's history in Omaha_



First, I'm an American.  But, unlike many of my countrymen, I can function (though I can't discuss philosophy nor politics) in Spanish and Japanese as well as English (in which language, as my mother tongue, I like to think I am quite fluent).  I've studied German, Mandarin Chinese, and will soon be studying Korean.  I don't presume when in other countries that they should speak English to accomodate me (though if people from other countries live and work in America they need to speak English and not rely on our overly sensitive approach to individual freedom to relieve them of such a requirement).  My comments were aimed at the fact that many, many, MANY American martial artists feel absolutely no need to learn to pronounce the foreign language terms in use in their training properly, to know what they really mean (instead of their own inaccurate definitions), and many feel they can use whatever term to mean whatever they WANT it to mean, regardless of how wrong they may be in so doing.

I'm an American soldier, and I am fiercely proud of being such.  I stand to defend the freedoms of my country, including the freedom of some of my countrymen to be ignorant hillbillies in the eyes of the world.  That doesn't mean I have to sit by and tolerate their ignorance, however.  I'll point it out to them in the hopes they will be embarassed by their shortcoming and want to correct it.  Unfortunately, most times they are happy in their ignorance, and changing it would requre effort - something they aren't inclined to put out in the first place, otherwise there wouldn't be the shortcoming at all...

Second, I could give a damn about my "karma."  I think it was Mark Twain (though I might be wrong) who said you can tell a lot about the character of a man by looking at who he calls "friend" and who calls him "enemy."  If someone dings my "karma" score for speaking the truth rather than allowing someone's behavior to go unchecked, well shucks...  I consider that an honor, not a reprimand...

Ding away, anonymous posters.  Ding away and show me how ruffled your feathers may be by someone who was there, someone who has the benefit of a long memory, someone who isn't afraid to speak openly about something some folks would rather have left alone and hidden away.

You won't be hurting my feelings at all...


----------



## getgoin

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Oh really??? I think I saw some New Balance shoes that were made in Korea....
> Anyway, who bloody cares.........is everything you own made in America?
> Are you that much of a racist?


Every pair of NB's I have purchased have a big sticker saying "Made in America", if they don't I don't get them.
I'm a racist for supporting my economy, for trying to keep as many Americans employeed? I puchase as many thing as I can that are made in America. I will purchase American made before anyhting else, regardless of cost. I live in America, I support America, I shop America if you don't like it stay in Japan.


----------



## DeLamar.J

posted by RRouuselot 

I can see it now..
Customer: What kind of tires come on the car
Salesman: Would you look at that paint job.really sweeeeet aint it?
Customer: Yes, it is but what kind of tires are those?
Salesman: This little baby can really go fast..how about a test drive?
Customer: Sounds fine, but what about the tires.what kind are they?
Salesman: Based on your question, I've come to the conclusion that car is not right for you.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## DeLamar.J

I have read both threads and now have something to say. I think the questions about Rick Tew are important for him to answer, but the people who are really pressing the issue should go meet him themselves, train with him, and then judge him on his abillity. This is why one of my instructors has an open challenge policy, that way anyone is wecome to come in and ask questions about lineage or abillity.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I see a few issues/questions here.

- Is Rick Tew an accomplished martial artist?
- Can he produce quality students? (IE functional, not crippled ala mcdojo training)
- Does he have the right to use Japanese terms for an American Art that's core is neither Japanese nor American?
- Is he making false claims or misrepresenting himself or his abilities?


----------



## Matt Stone

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> This is why one of my instructors has an open challenge policy, that way anyone is wecome to come in and ask questions about lineage or abillity.



It isn't about going to the guy's school and challenging him.  It is about simple answers to simple request for information.  If someone, or their delgated representative, are unable or unwilling to respond adequately and accurately to simple inquiries, it makes the red flags go up.


----------



## RRouuselot

Someone had mentioned credentials and ability. 
Well if some guy tells me he was a boxing Champion my first questions out of curiosity would be what weight class?, when? And what association? 
Needless to say if that person sidestepped all of those questions and seemed to want to avoid talking about them suspicions would arise as to whether he really was a Champion. 

As for all those people that claim to have made a new style or improved style (i.e.built a better mouse trap) I have yet to see ANY of them that have improved upon any style. 
Like I said before, Rick Tews style looks like TKD in black pajamas with maybe a Muay Thai knee strike thrown in. Tew claimed his new style was for real life situations ..well using those high kicks to the head, flying spinning back kicks, & flailing those nuMchucks the way he did are the best way to get the crap beat out of you in a real situation. 
Tew also claimed no association to Japan but still wanted to use names like Ninja and sensei..two very Japanese words as well as Japanese and Okinawan weapons. Then when asked about his age, training, teachers* everyone seemed to get amnesia. 
A combination of all those things makes one wonder and ask questions.



(*BTW, on the lineage thing.having a good knowledgeable teacher is the basis for becoming a good martial artist This does mean that just because you come from a reputable system that you are guaranteed to become a good MA...However, if your teacher is a known fake or comes from a bogus McDojo system then cards are already stacked against you and  your chances of becoming a good MA decrease significantly. )


*(Also, someone reading this thread called me but the message got cut off and I didnt get your name, thanks and I understand, if you want you can email me)  *


----------



## RRouuselot

getgoin said:
			
		

> Every pair of NB's I have purchased have a big sticker saying "Made in America", if they don't I don't get them.
> I'm a racist for supporting my economy, for trying to keep as many Americans employeed? I puchase as many thing as I can that are made in America. I will purchase American made before anyhting else, regardless of cost. I live in America, I support America, I shop America if you don't like it stay in Japan.



Ya, I saw Mosquito Coast with Harrison Ford and River Phoenix too. The PC that you are using to write this is probably made from parts from Japan, China, Hong Kong, Malaysia and several other countries and then assembled in either Mexico or Canada. 
I had an IBM (very American Co.) that was assembled in Canada but all the parts came from Asia. Even the car you drive has parts from all over the world. Hell, Chrysler and Mini Cooper are owned by the Germans.....Americans are building the Chryslers but the big money is going back to Germany.  The Germans are just following what the Japanese did 30+ years ago. Which is have the Americans build them, then sell the cars back to those same Americans, and send all the money  back to their own country (Japan/Germany). 
If everyone maintained the xenophobic view of only buying American that you propose then our economy would be about as strong as North Koreas. 
I am all for keeping Americans employed.in fact I hate the fact that lately when I call a  help number to have questions answered about a credit card or PC I am greeted by someone in India. 
Morgan Stanley pulled their telephone operation out of India because they said they werent getting the quality they got from Americacouldnt agree more.


----------



## Enson

well honestly i don't think rtms has been around for 20 years. that would meen he started in his early teens. that is ludicrous.

as i have stated before rtms is sensei's version of ninjutsu... what he learned from bussey. if some don't believe bussey is real, never learned ninjutsu yada yada yada... is a matter of opinion. if you don't believe bussey knows ninjutsu then you won't believe that sensei knows ninjutsu. if you do then you will... make sense?

to be honest sensei prefers to go by his first name when dealing with his students. he treats us more like friends then pions (sp?). kinda of a coach to your martial training... not a lord or a god of any sort. it is us students that choose to call him sensei out of respect for his knowledge.

i don't remember who said i should have kevin's job... but thanks. good money from what i understand... and free training!

peace


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> 1) well honestly i don't think rtms has been around for 20 years. that would meen he started in his early teens. that is ludicrous.
> 
> 2)as i have stated before rtms is sensei's version of ninjutsu... what he learned from bussey. if some don't believe bussey is real, never learned ninjutsu yada yada yada... is a matter of opinion. if you don't believe bussey knows ninjutsu then you won't believe that sensei knows ninjutsu. if you do then you will... make sense?
> 
> to be honest sensei prefers to go by his first name when dealing with his students. he treats us more like friends then pions (sp?). kinda of a coach to your martial training... not a lord or a god of any sort. it is us students that choose to call him sensei out of respect for his knowledge.
> 
> 3)i don't remember who said i should have kevin's job... but thanks. good money from what i understand... and free training!
> 
> peace



1)	The 20 year thing was stated by someone from Rick Tews office
2)	Well actually it isnt a matter of opinion..he either did or he didnt ..one way or another it is a fact. Its not like chocolate ice cream is the best that is an opinion, not a fact. 
3)	I did. Hopefully if you do get that job you will be a more able salesman than Kevin.


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 1)    The 20 year thing was stated by someone from Rick Tews office
> 2)    Well actually it isnt a matter of opinion..he either did or he didnt ..one way or another it is a fact. Its not like chocolate ice cream is the best that is an opinion, not a fact.
> 3)    I did. Hopefully if you do get that job you will be a more able salesman than Kevin.


1) poor kevin, i don't think he realized someone was "baiting" him.
2)well it is a matter of opinion... it just depends on what you believe... bussey's students believe they have learned ninjutsu from bussey... like hayes's students. of course some will go on saying that bussey nor hayes trained in ninjutsu... and it was all photoshopped in well...
3)hope i would too


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> 1) poor kevin, i don't think he realized someone was "baiting" him.
> 2)well it is a matter of opinion... it just depends on what you believe... bussey's students believe they have learned ninjutsu from bussey... like hayes's students. of course some will go on saying that bussey nor hayes trained in ninjutsu... and it was all photoshopped in well...
> 3)hope i would too




1)	I was a "mystery shopper".always good for quality control of customer service. To be honest I wouldnt buy anything from someone who tried to pitch me like Kevin did. 
2)	Its black or white he either did or didnt..peoples opinions wont change it.


----------



## getgoin

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Ya, I saw Mosquito Coast with Harrison Ford and River Phoenix too.


Never seen it so I don't get it. Was it any good?



> The PC that you are using to write this is probably made from parts from Japan, China, Hong Kong, Malaysia and several other countries and then assembled in either Mexico or Canada.


I said I buy American as much as I can when I can, what wrong with supporting my countries economy, its my choice and one of the ways I support my country. There are things I own that are from other countries, so what. If I had a choice I would keep John across the street employeed, over Wong across the globe, again my choice. And the PC I'm using was probably, at least the parts, made across the globe. It was assembled here in the US, I know because I assembled it.



> If everyone maintained the xenophobic view of only buying American that you propose then our economy would be about as strong as North Koreas.


I didn't say "only buy American". If I had a choice I would sure I would buy American, thats not xenophobic, that foolish to even imply that. You don't know me, never met me and thats twice you've called me a racist. It takes a real big man to call people names over the internet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Notice*

Gentlemen,

1 - The "Buy American" "discussion/debate" is best suited for the Study, where you'll have more leeway to discuss it if you so wish.

2 - "Racist" comments are not something we welcome here. Please take such things else where.  There is nothing usually racist in trying to support ones own local economy, though certain extremes may qualify.


This thread is supposed to be for the discussion of Mr. Rick Tew, his credentials and qualifications.  Please return to the topic at hand.


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> This thread is supposed to be for the discussion of Mr. Rick Tew, his credentials and qualifications. Please return to the topic at hand.






Thats going to be pretty darn hard since nobody in his organization or this board is able/willing to answer what exactly his qualifications are and where he got them.



If you ask me he has none or he wouldnt hide them.so it looks like



GAME OVER


----------



## MJS

Personally, I don't see what the big deal with the secrecy is.  I mean, I'm proud of my rank, and have no prob. telling someone what arts I've trained in, how long, etc. if someone asks...sooooooo...whats the deal with Tew???  I mean, I can't believe that someone..anyone..who is training with this guy, working for him, etc. has absolutely no clue as to whats going on.  Granted, some answers have been provided, but again, no clear answer has been given.  Its almost like answering a question with a question.

Me:  "So, you train in the MA's?  Cool.  Who do you train under?"

Other guy: "Well....who do * you * train under?"

 :idunno: 

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser

This suggestion is from me as a member  only. If there is no futher disscussion  or answeres on the questions being asked then this thread is a dead one. Lets move on folks.  Come up with answeres or go to a different thread. This one has got old and is going nowhere


----------



## Don Roley

Enson said:
			
		

> 1) poor kevin, i don't think he realized someone was "baiting" him.
> 2)well it is a matter of opinion... it just depends on what you believe... bussey's students believe they have learned ninjutsu from bussey... like hayes's students. of course some will go on saying that bussey nor hayes trained in ninjutsu... and it was all photoshopped in well...



1- I did not see any "baiting" on Robert's part. He was trying to get straight answers. He was not trying to offend.

2- No one has said anything about photoshopping or anything like that. And I am having trouble remembering anyone questioning Hayes' abilities.

BUT......

There is the matter of whether Rick Tew learned legitimate ninjutsu. In order to qualify for this section, it seems you have to have some sort of legitimate training. This does not only mean that you need to study under someone who has experienced a legitimate tradition, but are legitimate teachers. I have taken legitmate Taiji, Hapkido, Silat, etc. But I have never come close to making the level that would allow me to teach those arts.

So, was Bussey a legitimate teacher of ninjutsu? Well, in the Bujinkan you are not a full teacher until you reach fifth dan. Before that you can be an assistant instructor and run training groups under the direction of a qualified instructor. There are even many cases of people doing so even before they make black belt. But they are not instructors and are only running groups in the qualified teacher's absence.

Now, in order to make fifth dan you have to take the _Sakki_ test. Sakki means "killer intent." In order to pass it you have to _feel_ a strike coming in and react to get out of the way without ever using your normal senses. It is very "woo woo" stuff and freaks some people out.

I have heard numerous Bussey students say that the reason he chose to leave the Bujinkan was because he felt this test was against his religious ideals. So he never stayed around long enough to take the test. But if he did not take the fifth dan test, and you have to be a fifth dan to be an instructor, then it is hard to say that people can learn legitimate ninjutsu from him any more than you can say that people can learn legitimate Hapkido from me.

If you do a simple search of various forums, you can find students of Bussey give the explination of his leaving the Bujinkan, the requirements for being a teacher, etc. It is all confirmable.

So, did Rick Tew learn legitimate ninjutsu from a qualified instructor? The answer seems to be no. That is not an attack, just a simple stating of the facts.


----------



## Moko

So, what are the conclusions we can reach?



Tew admits to being the highest ranked Dux ryu dude around.  As Dux ryu ninjutsu has the same amount of Budo as a good badminton game, that's not a viable claim.  



Tew also claims to have rank from Bussey.  Bussey spent no more than a year in Japan.  The amount of Ninjutsu transmitted to him in that time is not enough to make HIS claims strong.  So, while there may have been a kata or two in there I don't think Bussey A; knew what he was doing,  B; knew they were Ninjutsu kata.  And while that sounds acrimonious at first blush its not a slight on the skills of the King of Kombat (tm)  



Then the Mouth of Sauron opps, er, Kevin declines to elucidate us and furthers the obfuscation.  His choice.  Not his reputation.  I can respect his call.  I do like his sense of humour too.  



So the logical inferences from this are, 



A: Tew doesn't really care about his legitimacy as per his wonderful essay and he's sudden death in all directions.  That's what counts apparently. 



B: he knows he has no credibility as a Ninjutsu Soke let alone a teacher.  



And there really, really are only two ways to go with this.  He either has legitimacy as a Ninjutsu teacher or he doesn't.  This is very Boolean.  If he has no legitimacy, Enson and a whole bunch of other people can start a class action law suit.  



IF it's A: however it does get interesting.  His decision NOT to inform us leaves us with several options.  



One:  OK. Carry on as per normal Tew Soke.  We won't bother you and respect you as a fantastic martial artist because your website confirms it.  

Two:  We wait for him to provide it and in the meantime grant him the benefit of the doubt.  Lots of doubt is involved here however I'm sure that we will also wait a very long time to see proof of legitimate training from him.  

Three: We reach down the front of our shorts, grab hold and make a decision.  



Not a problem with me.  If the decision is wrong we just says "Opps, looks like you really were a legitimate Ninjutsu Soke, our bad, blame Canada."  Its not the electric chair or anything.  Perhaps being labelled a liar and fraud in a public forum will spur him into producing some documentation.


----------



## RRouuselot

Well it seems ANYONE can make up their own style and claim it is a legit fighting art.......even this cat.....

http://raditts.com/phyles/karatechimp.mpg

I bet HE has no problem when asked who his teachers were
 :ultracool


----------



## Don Roley

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Well it seems ANYONE can make up their own style and claim it is a legit fighting art.......even this cat.....
> 
> http://raditts.com/phyles/karatechimp.mpg



Oh, now I am mad... :angry: 

I never gave anyone permision to post a tape of my last belt test on the internet.........


----------



## RRouuselot

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Oh, now I am mad... :angry:
> 
> I never gave anyone permision to post a tape of my last belt test on the internet.........


 
Is that anything like the "sakki" test?


----------



## Don Roley

Nope, "sake" test.  :drinkbeer


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Soke on a Rope?  Isn't that a bad xmas present? 

Hmmm.....I'll take the "Sake" test. :cheers:


----------



## RRouuselot

There were two guys from MT that came to my house for the "sake" test and failed.
We had a case of beer, 1 bottle of McCallin, & 1 bottle of Awamori.....and 3 baaaaaaad hangovers the next day. One of the guys had to go to the Hospital the next day for a transfusion (no joke).


----------



## Cruentus

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> There were two guys from MT that came to my house for the "sake" test and failed.
> We had a case of beer, 1 bottle of McCallin, & 1 bottle of Awamori.....and 3 baaaaaaad hangovers the next day. One of the guys had to go to the Hospital the next day for a transfusion (no joke).



Oh man....thats not safe... :barf:


----------



## RRouuselot

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Oh man....thats not safe... :barf:




Gatorade and "Ranger Candy" (motrin) cured my hangover pretty quick.......


----------



## Flatlander

I'm curious - does anyone have anything else constructive to add to this thread?  Is no one coming to the defense Mr. Tew?

You know, I always feel bad when a discussion occurs here about someone else and they aren't here to defend or refute.  If anyone is interested in extending Mr. Tew an invitation to join the board so that he may defend his legitimacy, that would probably be the just course of action.  I would reccommend it be done tactfully - an appeal from one of his students would be ideal.  Any takers?


----------



## RRouuselot

I am going to go out on a limb here and predict that there wont be much response, if any. 
*Why?*
It seems that most people that are suspect or have questionable ties or training always fall back on the defense we dont need to dignify that with a response or our record stands on its own so we dont need to rely on the past or something along those lines. 
Whatever the line it will pretty much be the same tone as all the other folks that have fallen into the same category.
By giving little info or no info whatever they say cannot be scrutinized for any flaws that may appear and thereby prove or disprove as the case may be any claims made. 
It seems that after my emails were posted and some of the replies from others with similar questions or doubts were also posted the defense for Tew decreased..hoping this thread would die a natural death perhaps???


----------



## BlackCatBonz

as we've discussed before........there are few arts today that dont have some questionable background......especially in north america. i think that the values of tradition and hard work are lost on most people that want instant gratification.
im sure rick tew has heard about this site and has probably been told about what has been said on it.
whether or not he will confirm or deny anything even if he even shows up.......he will continue doing things the way he does them now.

shawn


----------



## MisterMike

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm curious - does anyone have anything else constructive to add to this thread?  Is no one coming to the defense Mr. Tew?
> 
> You know, I always feel bad when a discussion occurs here about someone else and they aren't here to defend or refute.  If anyone is interested in extending Mr. Tew an invitation to join the board so that he may defend his legitimacy, that would probably be the just course of action.  I would reccommend it be done tactfully - an appeal from one of his students would be ideal.  Any takers?



I do not think most head of dojo's really care what is said on bulletin boards. I think he is of the mind that if you want answers, get a hold of him directly or come see him in person.

To constantly search the web for boards that are slamming your credibility would be tedious.


----------



## Flatlander

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I do not think most head of dojo's really care what is said on bulletin boards. I think he is of the mind that if you want answers, get a hold of him directly or come see him in person.
> 
> To constantly search the web for boards that are slamming your credibility would be tedious.


That's just bad business, IMO.  In the business of Martial Arts, credibility is paramount.


----------



## MisterMike

Flatlander said:
			
		

> That's just bad business, IMO.  In the business of Martial Arts, credibility is paramount.



I do not belive that the advent of the internet should place undue responsibilities like chasing after trolls and flame threads. It also may not be the intent of the teacher to make the dojo a business although that is the trend in the U.S.


----------



## Flatlander

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I do not belive that the advent of the internet should place undue responsibilities like chasing after trolls and flame threads. It also may not be the intent of the teacher to make the dojo a business although that is the trend in the U.S.


Mike, most of his students train by video, and submit video for testing.  Smells like commerce to me.  If the goal is self improvement, or the joy of teaching, I would expect that opening a dojo for a few students to train in would serve that intent just fine.

Also, my opinion here is:  The internet exists.  Though I agree with you to an extent regarding the impossibility of supressing all e-negativity world wide, I also feel that an instructor has a responsibility to his/her direct students with regards to the answering of questions and the offering of information, whatever the nature of the inquiry.

:asian:


----------



## BlackCatBonz

i think robert tried to contact them directly......and his "future sensei's" student tried to answer his questions instead........wow, the direct approach really does work.

shawn


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, devils advocate here....

Why should Rick Tew sign up?
This is obviously a hostile enviroment.
He would say 1 thing, only to have sharks and pirahna circle and attack before he got the first post up.
He has 2 students here.  

Why spend the effort here, where he can go where there are larger concentrations and where he isn't taken to task over everything he does?

Simply put - Why should he?

"To prove he isn't a fraud".

No amount of proof will satisfy some people. 


Now, based on the questions asked, and the answers given,  my personal opinion is that Rick Tews "Ninjitsu" is primarily modified hapkido (TKD flavored) with some other stuff grafted in. He has no legit traditional training in ninjutsu (as dux is deemed a fraud, and bussey is questionable at best.), and he is quite young to be a "founder".
He "poo-poos" tradition, teaches a korean-hybrid art, misuses japanese terms, and seems to be more about marketing than quality.

My opinion, based on the information available.


----------



## Flatlander

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Why should Rick Tew sign up?
> This is obviously a hostile enviroment.
> He would say 1 thing, only to have sharks and pirahna circle and attack before he got the first post up.
> He has 2 students here.
> 
> Why spend the effort here, where he can go where there are larger concentrations and where he isn't taken to task over everything he does?
> 
> Simply put - Why should he?
> 
> "To prove he isn't a fraud".
> 
> No amount of proof will satisfy some people.


This is a good point, and likely quite valid.  The reason I suggested it was to remain in the spirit of fairness.  I think that its really unfortunate that his students here seem to be left hung out to dry, and I have to say, if I were his student, I would want my teacher to make that effort.  This thread seems to have demonstrated that ANY questions regarding Tew's martial character are indeed valid.  I wouldn't want to leave those out there dangling, were I trying to run a business.


----------



## GAB

Flatlander said:
			
		

> This is a good point, and likely quite valid. The reason I suggested it was to remain in the spirit of fairness. I think that its really unfortunate that his students here seem to be left hung out to dry, and I have to say, if I were his student, I would want my teacher to make that effort. This thread seems to have demonstrated that ANY questions regarding Tew's martial character are indeed valid. I wouldn't want to leave those out there dangling, were I trying to run a business.


Hi, I thought Kaith pretty well summed it up. I am wondering why it has gone on so long without being shut down?

Same o same o I feel, you don't believe the movie about Frank Dux?

Regards, Gary


----------



## Flatlander

GAB said:
			
		

> I am wondering why *it* has gone on so long without being shut down?


What "it" are you referring to , Gary?


----------



## RRouuselot

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I do not think most head of dojo's really care what is said on bulletin boards. I think he is of the mind that if you want answers, get a hold of him directly or come see him in person.
> 
> To constantly search the web for boards that are slamming your credibility would be tedious.




I contacted his dojo via his website........got nothing but vague 1/2 answers and a used car salesman trying to get me to sign up for video lessons.


----------



## RRouuselot

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi, I thought Kaith pretty well summed it up. I am wondering why it has gone on so long without being shut down?
> 
> Same o same o I feel, you don't believe the movie about Frank Dux?
> 
> Regards, Gary



The movie about Dux and all the lies Dux told about his training and background have been PROVEN to be false....


----------



## GAB

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> The movie about Dux and all the lies Dux told about his training and background have been PROVEN to be false....


Hi RRouuselot.

You have to admit, the movie was pretty good. Yes/no?:idunno: 

Hi Flatlander,

It, being the continual carrying on about someone because he will not return phone calls. Sometimes it is the way it is.  I have no personall knowledge in this.

Students are being made aware, maybe that is the best thing from this posting, and others will know more about the person, his lineage etc.

What I have read, makes me think the thread should have just disappeared, but it has not happened. At one point I thought it was over, but was revieved. :whip: 

I figure I don't want to irritate Robert, he is like a Pitbull going for the throat.:uhyeah: 

Regards, Gary


----------



## RRouuselot

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi RRouuselot.
> 
> 1)You have to admit, the movie was pretty good. Yes/no?:idunno:
> 
> Hi Flatlander,
> 
> It, being the continual carrying on about someone because he will not return phone calls. Sometimes it is the way it is.  I have no personall knowledge in this.
> 
> Students are being made aware, maybe that is the best thing from this posting, and others will know more about the person, his lineage etc.
> 
> What I have read, makes me think the thread should have just disappeared, but it has not happened. At one point I thought it was over, but was revieved. :whip:
> 
> 2)I figure I don't want to irritate Robert, he is like a Pitbull going for the throat.:uhyeah:
> 
> Regards, Gary



1)	Actually I thought the movie was crap. One I dont really care for MA movies as a whole (except Jackie Chansthe guy cracks me up), and two, Vandam is a moron AND a bad actor.
2)	Is there any other spot to go for.. :ultracool


What is wrong with asking questions, getting clarification? Nothing. 
If you truly want to understand where someone is coming from you may have to ask a question or two to get the whole picture. When that person ignores the question or gives you vague ½ answers that arent even really answers you have to wonder why?. 
If you ask again for clarification and the same thing happens again it makes you less curious and more suspicious.


----------



## Cruentus

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ok, devils advocate here....
> 
> Why should Rick Tew sign up?
> This is obviously a hostile enviroment.
> He would say 1 thing, only to have sharks and pirahna circle and attack before he got the first post up.
> He has 2 students here.
> 
> Why spend the effort here, where he can go where there are larger concentrations and where he isn't taken to task over everything he does?
> 
> Simply put - Why should he?
> 
> "To prove he isn't a fraud".
> 
> No amount of proof will satisfy some people.
> 
> 
> Now, based on the questions asked, and the answers given,  my personal opinion is that Rick Tews "Ninjitsu" is primarily modified hapkido (TKD flavored) with some other stuff grafted in. He has no legit traditional training in ninjutsu (as dux is deemed a fraud, and bussey is questionable at best.), and he is quite young to be a "founder".
> He "poo-poos" tradition, teaches a korean-hybrid art, misuses japanese terms, and seems to be more about marketing than quality.
> 
> My opinion, based on the information available.



I agree that no one needs to sign up on an internet forum to defend themselves. Especially if one has a public persona. That being said, I have a very small public persona (very small) yet, I enjoy talking on forums. However, I only spend significant time on forums where I like the people. MT is my favorite and I think Bob has the best run forum out there, so I am happy to be here. I like Datu Kelly Wordens Modern Arnis Coalition forum (I mostly read and don't post) because it keeps me up to date with what is going on in the West Coast for Modern Arnis and FMA, and I like the people there as well. I like Sharp Phil's forum when I want info or opinions on firearms/shooting and gadgets. Those are the only forums I go to and post on enough to say that I go there. My point is, I am not on forums to defend myself, promote myself, or whatever; I am there because I enjoy being there. If someone wants to question my credability on another forum that I don't go to, I am not going to rush right over there and sign up to get into flame wars with people. My Website is very clear about my background, and my e-mail and ph# is available; people can get a hold of me if they need to ask me questions on my credability without difficulty.

So, I don't fault Tew for not chasing critics on talk forums.

What I fault him on is his cult-marketing tactics, and his lack of clarity on his background. If you are selling a product (and in this case the product is a martial art) then it is only fair to have information on that product readily available for your clients and prospective clients. In martial arts, part of that product information is the background of the instructor. I am not a strict traditionalist when it comes to lineage, but it is only fair to expect an instructor to be upfront and straight-forward when it comes to their background. Having an underling give vague answers, and attempting to get inquirerers to "join us" rather then give any real answers to legitimate questions is just bad business. 

I would recommend against training with anyone who runs their business in this manner.

Paul


----------



## Enson

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ok, devils advocate here....
> 
> Why should Rick Tew sign up?
> This is obviously a hostile enviroment.
> He would say 1 thing, only to have sharks and pirahna circle and attack before he got the first post up.
> He has 2 students here.
> 
> Why spend the effort here, where he can go where there are larger concentrations and where he isn't taken to task over everything he does?
> 
> Simply put - Why should he?
> 
> "To prove he isn't a fraud".
> 
> No amount of proof will satisfy some people.
> 
> 
> Now, based on the questions asked, and the answers given, my personal opinion is that Rick Tews "Ninjitsu" is primarily modified hapkido (TKD flavored) with some other stuff grafted in. He has no legit traditional training in ninjutsu (as dux is deemed a fraud, and bussey is questionable at best.), and he is quite young to be a "founder".
> He "poo-poos" tradition, teaches a korean-hybrid art, misuses japanese terms, and seems to be more about marketing than quality.
> 
> My opinion, based on the information available.


you know its like beating a dead horse... there is a question... you give an answer... you get the same question fromt he same person... you give an answer... then the person with the same question whines on how they never got an answer.

i have never seen sensei mis use japanese terms. in fact rtms are all about quality then marketing. marketing would be i learned from so and so and so and so and now learn from me. like that makes them good. so i think you might be turned around on you desicions. anyway...


----------



## Kreth

Enson said:
			
		

> you know its like beating a dead horse... there is a question... you give an answer... you get the same question fromt he same person... you give an answer... then the person with the same question whines on how they never got an answer.


I don't believe Robert Rousselot ever did get a thorough answer to his questions, actually. Your sensei is a public figure, like it or not, and should expect potential students (the ones who do their homework anyway) to ask questions, let alone the skeptics who find his claims a bit sketchy...

Jeff


----------



## Bob Hubbard

On his website he referes to himself as "Sensei", as do you.  "Sensei" is a Japanese term, translates to "One who went before", and is used for almost all levels of 'teaching'. But he is not Japanese, and is not teaching a Japanese art to Japanese.  Therefore the use of "Sensei" is not appropriate.  

Refering to himself as "Master", "GrandMaster", etc. while seeming a bit "arrogant" might be more appropriate, given the generic nature of both the terms, and his approach.

An excellent (IMHO) article on that term is at: http://www.furyu.com/archives/issue6/sensei.html


----------



## Enson

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> On his website he referes to himself as "Sensei", as do you. "Sensei" is a Japanese term, translates to "One who went before", and is used for almost all levels of 'teaching'. But he is not Japanese, and is not teaching a Japanese art to Japanese. Therefore the use of "Sensei" is not appropriate.
> 
> Refering to himself as "Master", "GrandMaster", etc. while seeming a bit "arrogant" might be more appropriate, given the generic nature of both the terms, and his approach.
> 
> An excellent (IMHO) article on that term is at: http://www.furyu.com/archives/issue6/sensei.html


there are some terms that sensei uses that are japanese... "the one who went before" would cualify him as sensei then. like a mentioned before he doesn't like to be called sensei but will tolerate it. he also goes by the term "founder, master instructor". i think sensei is a generic term anyway. if he couldn't use the word "sensei" then you can't use the word taco because its a spanish word.


----------



## Enson

Kreth said:
			
		

> I don't believe Robert Rousselot ever did get a thorough answer to his questions, actually. Your sensei is a public figure, like it or not, and should expect potential students (the ones who do their homework anyway) to ask questions, let alone the skeptics who find his claims a bit sketchy...
> 
> Jeff


well i would consider this an answer...
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=306219&postcount=4

maybe not everything he wanted but then again...


----------



## Matt Stone

Enson said:
			
		

> there are some terms that sensei uses that are japanese... "the one who went before" would cualify him as sensei then.



Whether he is "qualified" for the term, or if the term would be applied to him in another school, does *not* mean that he _should_ use it, especially if his background, training, and current teaching methodology eschew the use of non-English, style/culture-specific terms.

If he is going to teach in English, using English terms for techniques, then "sensei" doesn't really fit in the overall logic of his approach, does it?



> like a mentioned before he doesn't like to be called sensei but will tolerate it.



That's awfully nice of him...    



> he also goes by the term "founder, master instructor".



So, what, you walk into the school and say "Good afternoon Founder Master Instructor Tews?"  Quite the mouthful, that...  Why can't he just use "Mister?"  Why use a title of any kind, for that matter?



> i think sensei is a generic term anyway. if he couldn't use the word "sensei" then you can't use the word taco because its a spanish word.



And here your thinking errs terribly...  When I say "taco" you and anyone else familiar with the term will conjure in their mind's eye an image of a kind of food consisting of, but not limited to, a hard or soft tortilla outer shell with meat, cheese, lettuce and other ingredients contained inside.  When I say "sensei," the concept brought to mind with anyone familiar with the term is that of a martial arts teacher from a *Japanese martial art*.  Not from a Chinese, Filipino, Indonesian, Russian, Korean or Greek martial art, mind you, but from a *Japanese martial art*.  

This is a symptom of an ongoing erroneous method of thinking that is very peculiar to American martial arts...  The use of foreign language terms with no recognition nor acknowledgement of the term's actual meaning and appropriate use.  American martial artists, most often from "homegrown" and/or questionable origins, feel that they can use whatever terms they like in order to associate their actions with something reputable and recognizable (thereby increasing their student enrollment).

You can't just pick and choose what terms you use and don't use, nor can you pick and choose what they mean _for you_.  They come from living, active languages, spoken by real people in the modern age, and therefore if you are going to use them you should use them correctly or not at all.  All it does is make you look like an idiot for their misuse, and encourage the same ignorance to be perpetuated by your students.  This is a disservice to the entire body of martial arts.  It is selfish and arrogant for one teacher, student, or style to propagate misinformation solely to define thier autonomy.

Oh yeah, it makes you look like a fake to people who know better, and that does little to further your goals.  It degrades your legitimacy in the eyes of your peers and the martial arts community at large, and in the long run will assist in the decline of your art, ensuring its ultimate demise (regardless of its usefulness).

Just a thought.

 :asian:


----------



## Enson

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Whether he is "qualified" for the term, or if the term would be applied to him in another school, does *not* mean that he _should_ use it, especially if his background, training, and current teaching methodology eschew the use of non-English, style/culture-specific terms.


 as you might have noticed we are a non japanese style that is derived from a japanese concept. might help you for the future.



> If he is going to teach in English, using English terms for techniques, then "sensei" doesn't really fit in the overall logic of his approach, does it?


 i'll make sure he knows you think so 




> That's awfully nice of him...


 thanks? 




> So, what, you walk into the school and say "Good afternoon Founder Master Instructor Tews?" Quite the mouthful, that... Why can't he just use "Mister?" Why use a title of any kind, for that matter?


 no not really... but although hayes's students use the word an-shu which pretty much means founder. the word "founder" doesn't sound as cool though does it? 





> And here your thinking errs terribly...


awe man!


> When I say "taco" you and anyone else familiar with the term will conjure in their mind's eye an image of a kind of food consisting of, but not limited to, a hard or soft tortilla outer shell with meat, cheese, lettuce and other ingredients contained inside


not necessarily... that is a version of a taco... it also depends on where you are from.
. 





> When I say "sensei," the concept brought to mind with anyone familiar with the term is that of a martial arts teacher from a *Japanese martial art*. Not from a Chinese, Filipino, Indonesian, Russian, Korean or Greek martial art, mind you, but from a *Japanese martial art*.


okay. 



> You can't just pick and choose what terms you use and don't use, nor can you pick and choose what they mean _for you_. They come from living, active languages, spoken by real people in the modern age, and therefore if you are going to use them you should use them correctly or not at all. All it does is make you look like an idiot for their misuse, and encourage the same ignorance to be perpetuated by your students.


well even though you are against it... people can do whatever they want. and again its all on how your art is based. you might not like it but...



> Oh yeah, it makes you look like a fake to people who know better, and that does little to further your goals. It degrades your legitimacy in the eyes of your peers and the martial arts community at large, and in the long run will assist in the decline of your art, ensuring its ultimate demise (regardless of its usefulness).


 not really... why would someone have to rename everything they do? because you say so? i don't think so. "if it ain't broke don't fix it!" should SENSEI TEW have to rename the katana blade too?


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> 1) you know its like beating a dead horse... there is a question... you give an answer... you get the same question fromt he same person... you give an answer... then the person with the same question whines on how they never got an answer.
> 
> i have never seen sensei mis use japanese terms. in fact rtms are all about quality then marketing. marketing would be i learned from so and so and so and so and now learn from me. like that makes them good. so i think you might be turned around on you desicions. anyway...



1) Really? For a guy that supposedly serves God you sure are deceptive and bend the truth to fit your own agenda. See URL:
http://www.selmacommunitychurch.org/pastoralstaff.htm

I still havent gotten any clear answer to the following original questions I asked.

1-	How old is he? =I think the answer was 30s or 40s..hmmm about 10 years to play with. Next time Im asked my age Ill use you type of answering method. Well Im older than a carrot and younger than a rock

2- What arts did he study?= Well for this one we found out that he studied 1 possibly fake art for sure, but it was said that he studied several arts..which several? Out of the literally 1,000s of MA in the world could you pin it down for us?

2A - How long did he study each art?= Never even came close to answer on that one.
2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?= got a seriously vague answer on this one. I was has the highest rank under Bussey.you never said exactly what rank and in which arts. 
2C - Who did he study under or with?= You said several arts but only mentioned one name. Again.vauge. 

3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?= Didnt even come close to answer n this one

4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?= I did get an answer on this! ..I was told they were the same. 
So if they are the same why then do they have different names? 
And if you claim you dont want or have no connection to Japan then why call it Ninjutsu? Doesnt make any sense.
I think I will call my new great art the Puerto Rico Dogsled StyleI have never trained in Puerto Rico, cant speak the language, never even seen a dogsled, but hey screw it I CAN DO WHATEVER I WANT! 

Actually I have one more questionoften do you actually train hands on with Tew? ...or do you train with him via video tape?


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> 1)there are some terms that sensei uses that are japanese... "the one who went before" would cualify him as sensei then. 2) like a mentioned before he doesn't like to be called sensei but will tolerate it. he also goes by the term "founder, master instructor". 3) i think sensei is a generic term anyway. 4) if he couldn't use the word "sensei" then you can't use the word taco because its a spanish word.



1) What do he "go before".....
2) If he doesn't like it why doesn't he ask you to call him something else.....God forbid we use something boring like the English word ....... "teacher"
But I guess that wouldn't be "exotic" enough
3) Generic for those that do a Japanese art it is..which disqualifies Tew. 
4) I wouldnt use the word taco if I were referring to a hamburger or vise versa. Would you call a taco a Mexican Hamburger.I doubt it.


----------



## MJS

Enson said:
			
		

> you know its like beating a dead horse... there is a question... you give an answer... you get the same question fromt he same person... you give an answer... then the person with the same question whines on how they never got an answer.



Actually, I'll agree again with Robert...the answers provided are vauge at best.

Mike


----------



## Enson

this is what i wrote:



> 1. ?? in his late 30's early 40's
> 
> 2. sensei studied a few arts. the most well known arts he studied were as follows:
> growing up he studied "the controvesial" dux ryu. he as the youngest black belt and was the fastest to get promoted in the dux ryu's history. becoming disillusioned with dux's illusions(hee hee! that one made me laugh) he went on to look for another more effective art. he moved to europe and began to train under dr. roy martina tja kai martial science system. after recieving his ranking there... he went on to go earn his dan's in hapkido. After his stay in europe sensei came back to the states and moved to texas where he became a student of robert bussey's. he became an insturctor under rbwi and then went off to create RTMS.
> RTMS has not been around as long as other arts but continues to grow and add to itself to abstain from becoming stagnant (sp?).
> 
> 3. that i'm not sure of but refer to question 4 for more details why.
> 
> 4. there is no difference in rtms and tew ryu ninjutsu. tew ryu was a name he gave at the beginning when he first started to develop his art. as the style evolved he got tired of the confusion of many (the whole traditional and modern arguement of the ages) and decided to change the style name to rtms. tew ryu is now what we call the students. we are the ryu... school. a network of students from around the globe. that is why we don't associate ourselves with iga or koga... we are tew ryu.
> 
> hope this answers questions for the future.
> peace


 just in case you forgot.

now about "serves God"... is that what we've come to now... and they say you only want to find the truth... right.  i'm bending the truth now? maybe "you can't handle the truth" (jack nickolson ((sP?)) "a few good men"):rofl: just be nice. i'm not trying to argue with you... just trying to show you a whole different world.
check out the website though. its good. we even have video clips. thats just the webmaster in me promotin it though. hee hee!!


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> well i would consider this an answer...
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=306219&postcount=4
> 
> maybe not everything he wanted but then again...



Ok, let's consider it........



			
				Enson said:
			
		

> since you don't want to search, and this might be good for newbies i thought i would answer your questions.
> 1) sensei doesn't really talk about his x-instructors much because he doesn't want to use them as his credentials. he wants be be judged for how he does things not how many certificates he can get on the wall. that is why it is hard to find this information on the web. he doesn't like to use that to market himself.
> 2) 1. ?? in his late 30's early 40's
> 
> 3) 2. sensei studied a few arts. the most well known arts he studied were as follows:
> growing up he studied "the controvesial" dux ryu. he as the youngest black belt and was the fastest to get promoted in the dux ryu's history. becoming disillusioned with dux's illusions(hee hee! that one made me laugh ) he went on to look for another more effective art. he moved to europe and began to train under dr. roy martina tja kai martial science system. after recieving his ranking there... he went on to go earn his dan's in hapkido. After his stay in europe sensei came back to the states and moved to texas where he became a student of robert bussey's. he became an insturctor under rbwi and then went off to create RTMS.
> RTMS has not been around as long as other arts but continues to grow and add to itself to abstain from becoming stagnant (sp?).
> 
> 4) 3. that i'm not sure of but refer to question 4 for more details why.
> 
> 5) 4. there is no difference in rtms and tew ryu ninjutsu. tew ryu was a name he gave at the beginning when he first started to develop his art. as the style evolved he got tired of the confusion of many (the whole traditional and modern arguement of the ages) and decided to change the style name to rtms. tew ryu is now what we call the students. 6) we are the ryu... school. a network of students from around the globe. that is why we don't associate ourselves with iga or koga... we are tew ryu.



1)	So what does he use as credentials to qualify him calling his style Ninjutsu?
2)	Could you be anymore vague?
3)	Ok, there is one fake style he studied..and what the hell is tja kai?
4)	I guess nobody is allowed to ask?????
5)	If they arent different then why the need to use 2 names. Why not just make a clean break.
6)	Again, an appalling misuse of Japanese. Students are not a ryuha.


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> this is what i wrote:
> 
> just in case you forgot.
> 
> now about "serves God"... is that what we've come to now... 1) and they say you only want to find the truth... right.  i'm bending the truth now? 2) maybe "you can't handle the truth" (jack nickolson ((sP?)) "a few good men"):rofl: just be nice. i'm not trying to argue with you...3) just trying to show you a whole different world.
> check out the website though. its good. we even have video clips. thats just the webmaster in me promotin it though. hee hee!!




1) yup!
2) Fire away...I'll take my chances.
3) And which world would that be??? How to not answer a question.??


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> 1) as you might have noticed we are a non japanese style that is derived from a japanese concept. might help you for the future.
> 
> i'll make sure he knows you think so
> 
> 
> thanks?
> 
> 
> 2)  no not really... but although hayes's students use the word an-shu which pretty much means founder. the word "founder" doesn't sound as cool though does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 3) well even though you are against it... people can do whatever they want. and again its all on how your art is based. you might not like it but...
> 
> 4)  not really... why would someone have to rename everything they do? because you say so? i don't think so. "if it ain't broke don't fix it!" should SENSEI TEW have to rename the katana blade too?



1)	I like putting rocks in funny shapes.I think Ill call myself a Druid.  I am also into ancient Swedish swords..I think I will call myself a Viking as well.yes thats it! I will call my style the Druid Viking Puerto Rican Dogsled styleBecause Im a total warrior not to be confused with a ½ warrior or even a ¼ warriorand if anyone asks for information on my training I will tell them "I don't really like to talk about my past or my x-teachers" then proceed to try and sell them on some video classes
2)	Probably why Tew uses Ninjutsu for whatever it is that he does..like I said before its a marketing tool to get people that have no clue to come and join his school. 
3)	Ah.and this has been the point of all my questions.what is his art based on?
4)	Uhhhh because they can prove no basis or connection for calling it by the name they are using


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 1)    I like putting rocks in funny shapes.I think Ill call myself a Druid.  I am also into ancient Swedish swords..I think I will call myself a Viking as well.yes thats it! I will call my style the Druid Viking Puerto Rican Dogsled styleBecause Im a total warrior not to be confused with a ½ warrior or even a ¼ warriorand if anyone asks for information on my training I will tell them "I don't really like to talk about my past or my x-teachers" then proceed to try and sell them on some video classes
> 2)    Probably why Tew uses Ninjutsu for whatever it is that he does..like I said before its a marketing tool to get people that have no clue to come and join his school.
> 3)    Ah.and this has been the point of all my questions.what is his art based on?
> 4)    Uhhhh because they can prove no basis or connection for calling it by the name they are using


now wouldn't this be considered "sniping"? well there you go...


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> now wouldn't this be considered "sniping"? well there you go...



Actually no........1) is a joke, 2) is a conclusion as to why Tew uses Ninjutsu, 3) & 4) are just plain old boring replies


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I saw #1 in a sarcastic vein and was quietly happy he didn't call it "inu yoshiki".

(which is very probably very wrong, but .....)


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I saw #1 in a sarcastic vein and was quietly happy he didn't call it "inu yoshiki".
> 
> (which is very probably very wrong, but .....)





 
Not bad.... I have to remember that!


----------



## Enson

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I saw #1 in a sarcastic vein and was quietly happy he didn't call it "inu yoshiki".
> 
> (which is very probably very wrong, but .....)


i guess that is a japanese joke. maybe should be moved to jma section


----------



## Enson

> What the matter? Can't take a little heat? Wuss!


 that is the bad rep point i got... am i the one that can't take heat? ha ha ha! is that where we are now... name calling?  alright...


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> i guess that is a japanese joke. maybe should be moved to jma section




Oh but we can't.......Tew doesn't want to be connected to any japanese stuff.  :boing2:


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Oh but we can't.......Tew doesn't want to be connected to any japanese stuff. :boing2:


har har har!:lookie: who's we? you a moderator now? not the last time i checked. well either am i so hee hee!


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> har har har!:lookie: who's we? you a moderator now? not the last time i checked. well either am i so hee hee!




Generally speaking "we"......


----------



## Enson

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Generally speaking "we"......


k, thanks... at least you answered that one clearly.


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> k, thanks... at least you answered that one clearly.



I think most members on MT find my replies "crystal clear" .....maybe too clear for some tastes


----------



## Bob Hubbard

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Generally speaking "we"......


 As opposed to the Royal "We"   (always capitalized, and eyes averted if in England.) 

Oh!  and the French "Oui" (not to be confused with the discontinued mens magazine of the same name) :rofl:


(sorry gents, but I've had waaaaaay too much caffine today. )


----------



## Matt Stone

Enson said:
			
		

> as you might have noticed we are a non japanese style that is derived from a japanese concept. might help you for the future.



A Japanese concept that, according to what I've read so far, your style has absolutely no legitimate, reputable, verifiable connection to...

Whatever.    



> no not really... but although hayes's students use the word an-shu which pretty much means founder. the word "founder" doesn't sound as cool though does it?



So its all about how "cool" it sounds?  I'm guessing you meant that to be comical, but in this kind of debate I'm not really moved by your attempt at humor.  Your teacher, with a Korean MA background, makes up his own style of MA and gives it a Japanese name with Japanese terms...  Sure, why not.  Martial arts in general are so adulterated anymore, what's one more made up, misnamed style, right?    



> not necessarily... that is a version of a taco... it also depends on where you are from.



And for those of us on Planet Earth (where we are from) the word "_sensei_" is a Japanese term, literally translating as "one who has gone before," and is used commonly to address teachers (martial as well as elementary, junior and senior high school level), professors, attorneys, doctors and dentists, as well as other situations wherein one person is of significantly higher skill or experience level than another.  So, depending on where you are from (and given that we are *all* from Planet Earth), "_sensei_" means, in martial context, only one thing - someone that teaches a Japanese martial art.  If it is used otherwise, there need to be better explanations than "we use a Japanese concept with our Korean based martial arts."

With his background in Hapkido, why not use "sabumnim" instead?  And link himself not to the ninja of Japan, but to the sulsa of Korea?  At least then he'd _almost_ be culturally consistent...



> well even though you are against it... people can do whatever they want. and again its all on how your art is based. you might not like it but...



The only people who don't have a problem with someone doing "whatever they want" are a) the people doing it, and b) the people who don't know any better.  Fine.  You (collectively) want to be ignorant and remain so, go for it.  When I and others refer to you as Hillbilly Wannabes, then be sure not to kvetch about the injustices heaped upon you...  I'm just doing "whatever (I) want," right?  And that's okay after all...

What if I learned RTMS and then went out to teach it the way I want, and in the process really misrepresented RTMS completely.  I then went on to misrepresent the way I was trained, the death match fights that I participated in, etc.  What if all of this really negatively impacted RTMS and started causing some legal problems...  Would Mr. Tews and his instructors feel the same about my being able to do "whatever (I) want?"  Or would he, instead, pursue some kind of restitution to him and his organization?

Essentially, you are advocating irresponsibility.  Your argument, taken to its logical extreme, would imply that you endorse people who have no training whatsoever creating their own alleged martial art, teaching the ignorant and gullible public, and then refusing to acknowledge their disservice.  Then again, maybe that isn't so extreme, given what we know thusfar about RTMS anyway...



> not really... why would someone have to rename everything they do? because you say so? i don't think so. "if it ain't broke don't fix it!" should SENSEI TEW have to rename the katana blade too?



1) If you say you drive a Harley, but you drive a scooter instead, you should call it what it is, not what you'd like it to be.  If you are using a language, then use it properly or not at all.  Those who misspeak, mistranslate, or otherwise abuse real, living languages just look stupid.  Its not bad enough that Americans are the butt of monolingual jokes the world 'round, why go out of your way to make us all look worse?

How about if I say that "hog pick polar bear ketchup ***" *really* means, to me anyway, "you're a really great guy."  Is that really acceptable to English speakers?  But I can do whatever I like, right?  No.  "Hog pick polar bear ketchup ***" means nothing at all; its gibberish.

Its obvious you don't get it.  No point wasting any more time trying to get you to understand.  Enjoy your hapkido and "other arts" poorly disguised as pseudo-ninja training.  You get what you pay for, and you get what you deserve.

I'm looking forward to the backpedaling on the thread where RTMS people are alleged to have NHB fights documented...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Regarding the "Katana" thing....

A Katana is a particular type of sword, as is a tachi, shinai, boken, dha, scimitar, foil, etc.

If someone calls a Katana a "long sword", they would be correct, for it is a form of long sword.

If however they call it a "samurai sword", thats iffy.
That is on par with calling an English longsword a "Knights Sword".
In both cases, yes the first part did use it as such, however it is like refering to a rifle as a "soldiers gun", rather than as an M-1 Carbine Infantry Rifle.  Both Samurai and Knights used other weapons, other swords among them.

If someone calls a French Foil a "Katana", that is dead wrong.

Katana just sounds "cooler" to the uninformed than "Ken", which is Japanese for Sword.


Oh, as to Taco....if Americans don't understand that one....Blame Taco Bell.
The Greeks also have a "Taco", but they call theirs Slavaki, and I think the Chinese call theirs "Peking Duck"


----------



## Matt Stone

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Oh, as to Taco....if Americans don't understand that one....Blame Taco Bell.



Because, as we all know, Taco Bell is "authentic Mexican cuisine."

Anybody want some chilitos?


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> As opposed to the Royal "We"   (always capitalized, and eyes averted if in England.)
> 
> Oh!  and the French "Oui" (not to be confused with the discontinued mens magazine of the same name) :rofl:
> 
> 
> (sorry gents, but I've had waaaaaay too much caffine today. )



And not to be confused with the "wee-wee" you have to take after many beers


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Oh, as to Taco....if Americans don't understand that one....Blame Taco Bell.
> The Greeks also have a "Taco", but they call theirs Slavaki, and I think the Chinese call theirs "Peking Duck"




And in Japanese Taco is octopus.........


----------



## BlackCatBonz

man........i think this is the first time ive read through a thread and lmao'd with tears.

but on a serious note.....a lot of so-called martial artists in north america have a great tendency to bend and twist anything to suit their needs or agenda. this isnt any different.
chinese kempo, japanese chuan-fa, sigung, sifu, sensei, dobak, dogi........ive been in a lot of schools that use a mish mash of words that have no relation to what they are teaching. doing this just propagates a long line of people that dont understand or correlate the terminology to its actual origins and further makes them appear unknowing, ignorant or uneducated to the facts.
i think to a lot of traditionalists....this really burns them up, simply because they are doing their best to educate the unknowing and budding student while a host of others throw around terms and such that ought not be thrown around.
i know karate and kempo have their roots in chinese martial arts. but if you are studying a japanese martial art......dont call yourself sifu because you think you ought to pay homage to the chinese.....you're just mixing people up...
dont say you practice ninjutsu if you're doing some modified form of hapkido......dont call it tai chi just because you're practicing your kata slowly.
i know this sounds like i am slamming a lot of people......but the reality is, people in north america have been doing this trading of terms for so long.....its already become a part of their modern systems.
thats all i have to say right now......i will continue my tirade after these messages...

shawn


----------



## Cruentus

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> And in Japanese Taco is octopus.........



Dude...that actually sounds tasty right now... :fanboy:


----------



## RRouuselot

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Dude...that actually sounds tasty right now... :fanboy:


 
 Im thinkin' "gordita" with baja sauce


----------



## RRouuselot

.......


----------



## DeLamar.J

The man obveously cant or doesnt want to answer, so you have a few options, leave him be, go train with him, or challenge him respectfully or disrespectfully in front of all his students. 
Either way he will still keep running his buisness. And yea some of the videos are flashy and look movie like, but you have to look at the big picture, he is marketing his school, and that kind of thing attracts students. The vids dont reflect all his skill as a martial artist. 
Mayby he has real lineage in ninjitsu and mayby not, either way its not going to make a difference bad mouthing the man, the only thing that would really do anything at all is a personal confrontation or some type of legal action.
When you go into a school you go to learn, if your not learning anything or your not becoming an effective fighter, then the school sucks. And everyone does not train just to fight, if people enjoy thinking that they are learning ninjitsu, or actually are, thats all that really matters.


----------



## Cruentus

Go train with him?

Sorry dude, bad advice. Why should anyone waste their hard earned money and time on a product if they can't get informed about the product before they buy it?

It doesn't make sense. The consumer has the right and responsability to research a product before they buy. Now sure, in martial arts, much more is learned through experience it. However, the prospective student has every right to inquire and get straight answers to simple questions on an instructor's background, the art, and the "product" (or what they'll get for their money) before they spend it and spend time in a seminar or class.

If you are a new student, I recommend that you DO NOT train with anyone if you can't get simple, straightforward answers about them and what they do...

PJMOD


----------



## Enson

its one thing to get answers and then say okay... but its another to get answers and use them to start a smear campaign against someone you have never met... meanwhile acting like you never got answers. 


check how many times i tried to answer to the best of my ability. then you look at a thread about someone elses teacher with honest questions and all you get is bad rep and a locked thread. favortism?... oh yeah!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Enson said:
			
		

> its one thing to get answers and then say okay... but its another to get answers and use them to start a smear campaign against someone you have never met... meanwhile acting like you never got answers.
> 
> 
> check how many times i tried to answer to the best of my ability. then you look at a thread about someone elses teacher with honest questions and all you get is bad rep and a locked thread. favortism?... oh yeah!



Question: Why is the sky blue? I do not know, I think it is becuase of the light?

So, I ask again, until I get the answer which is the refraction of light through the ozone layer. This is a complete answer.

When I am asked, what my rank is, I am able to reply I have this rank. One of which is student, as there is no formal ranking system. There is noithing wrong with this. When I am asked about with whom I trained, and how long I can give the dates to at least the years if not the months, that I trained with whom and most likely where. It is the vague answers, that make people go HMMMM? I wonder, and ask more questions. If Mr. Tew has nothing to hide, even though he is a busy man, then he or his publicity officer should be able to answer the questions.

Just my opinions and thoughts on this issue.
:asian:


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson, 

 You gettin' all this? Any part you need clarification on???



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Question: Why is the sky blue? I do not know, I think it is becuase of the light?
> 
> So, I ask again, until I get the answer which is the refraction of light through the ozone layer. This is a complete answer.
> 
> When I am asked, what my rank is, I am able to reply I have this rank. One of which is student, as there is no formal ranking system. There is noithing wrong with this. When I am asked about with whom I trained, and how long I can give the dates to at least the years if not the months, that I trained with whom and most likely where. It is the vague answers, that make people go HMMMM? I wonder, and ask more questions. If Mr. Tew has nothing to hide, even though he is a busy man, then he or his publicity officer should be able to answer the questions.


----------



## Bester

Questions were asked.
My questions.

The answers were different depending on who at Tew & Co. replied.

The inconsistancies are the problem.

He trained under 1 confirmed fraud, and 1 very questionable person.
He holds no legitimate training in any Japanese art.
He is not Japanese.

But he teaches "NinJitsu" and calls himself "Sensei".
1 is confirmed to be a misuse, the other nonsence.

His background is full of illegitimate training, which is why he harps on ignoring backgrounds. 

Hey, if I did not have any legitimate training, I would do the same if I wanted to make some cash fast.

Your questions about Hatsumi were answered, repeatedly, and consistantly by those who train with him, under him, etc. You do not like those answers, so you continue to cry how unfair it is.

Your teacher is little more than the martial arts equivilent of a "Used Car Salesman", and you are either too stuborn or "tew" stupid to deal with it.


----------



## RRouuselot

Bester said:
			
		

> Questions were asked.
> My questions.
> 
> The answers were different depending on who at Tew & Co. replied.
> 
> The inconsistancies are the problem.
> 
> He trained under 1 confirmed fraud, and 1 very questionable person.
> He holds no legitimate training in any Japanese art.
> He is not Japanese.
> 
> But he teaches "NinJitsu" and calls himself "Sensei".
> 1 is confirmed to be a misuse, the other nonsence.
> 
> His background is full of illegitimate training, which is why he harps on ignoring backgrounds.
> 
> Hey, if I did not have any legitimate training, I would do the same if I wanted to make some cash fast.
> 
> Your questions about Hatsumi were answered, repeatedly, and consistantly by those who train with him, under him, etc. You do not like those answers, so you continue to cry how unfair it is.
> 
> Your teacher is little more than the martial arts equivilent of a "Used Car Salesman", and you are either too stuborn or "tew" stupid to deal with it.


 :lool:


----------



## Bester

:asian:


----------



## Enson

*HA* so, *TSU MI*. now thats funny!

i will let sensei know so he can get on here and defend his honor! oh man i didn't know that he had to answer to a couple of internet trolls. i will let him know to open an account w/ martial talk asap!


----------



## Bester

You might also suggest he hit Ebudo, BudoSeek, MartialArts Planet, hell, any major forum.
He, Dux and Bussey are pretty much consistantly listed as questionable at best, and full out frauds at worst.


----------



## Enson

Bester said:
			
		

> You might also suggest he hit Ebudo, BudoSeek, MartialArts Planet, hell, any major forum.
> He, Dux and Bussey are pretty much consistantly listed as questionable at best, and full out frauds at worst.


within your own circle... right


----------



## Bester

Look Ahondara, 
You are not as dumb as you seem.  Go to those sites, hit search, type in those names, and read what is posted.  Do not take my word for it.  Do your own reading.  What do real martial artists (not internet warriors) say about him?

I am not refering to "soke" councils, or "hall of fame" either.

If you can not do that much research, then you truely are "Enson no Baka", Ne?


----------



## Enson

Bester said:
			
		

> Look Ahondara,
> You are not as dumb as you seem. Go to those sites, hit search, type in those names, and read what is posted. Do not take my word for it. Do your own reading. What do real martial artists (not internet warriors) say about him?
> 
> I am not refering to "soke" councils, or "hall of fame" either.
> 
> If you can not do that much research, then you truely are "Enson no Baka", Ne?


isn't "baka" a bad word? okay i will look at other internet sites to find info on my sensei.  does that make sense? go search a chat site to see real info. if that is where you do your research i'm not the one with the problem.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Enson,
   You can ask those who know the arts, you can ask chatroom 'know it alls', or you can ask the instructor.

 Now, how many instructors will say "nope, I'm a faker"?  None, right?
 That leaves those who do 'know', and those folks on the boards (sometimes the same folks).  

 If 1 board said someone was FOS, I'd take it with a grain of salt. If 2 said it, I might wonder why. When 10 say it, I might feel there is a good reason, not just sour grapes over some young superstars above average talent.

 In the Japanese martial arts community, Dr. Hatsumi has an excellent reputation.
 In the global martial arts community, his reputation is also seen as very good.

 Most of these young 'sokes' and 'system creators' aren't seen in a favorable light.

 As to "Baka"...




> *&#39340;&#40575; (baka)*
> 
> The only real insult to intelligence in Japanese. This is one of the best examples of how Japanese content themselves of a single words, while Westerners long for extreme diversity. That's a very interesting cultural difference. Moreover, Japanese being so polite and respectful, they couldn't have very offensive words.
> 
> In English, "*baka*" (non or adj.) can mean :
> 
> <li>
> _Adjective_ => stupid, foolish, unintelligent, dumb, dense, brainless, retarded, dull(-witted), slow(-witted), half-witted, simple(-minded), thick, dim, dopey, moronic, imbecilic, cretinous, thick, idiotic, silly, absurd, ridiculous, cock-eyed, daft...
> _Noun_ => fool, idiot, nitwit, dunce, dullard, dunderhead, dolt, dim-wit, dope, thickhead, nincompoop, and so on and so forth.


 No, the word isn't, but the usage probably is.


----------



## MJS

Enson-

I'll do my best to put this as politely as possible.  IMO, if someone is going to study under someone, I would think that they would want some quality inst. correct?  I mean, I surely don't want to give out my hard earned dollars to someone not worth giving them too.  If someone asks questions about the inst. training, skills, etc. I would think that the student should be able to provide answers to the questions.  If not, then I would also think that the student should be able to provide a reliable source for getting those answers.

That being said, I ask this question.  It was mentioned that the Tew system has been tested in NHB.  It was asked what events, dates, times, etc. and as of this post, I believe that those answers have gone unanswered.  There have been others as well, but I'm not going to list them all.

I can see how one would get a little upset, with people seeming like they are firing off question after question, possibly with a hint of bashing.  However, if a question is asked by someone, they are looking for an answer, not a question to their question.  The more evasive people are, the more red flags are going to be raised.

Mike


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Enson said:
			
		

> isn't "baka" a bad word? okay i will look at other internet sites to find info on my sensei. *does that make sense? go search a chat site to see real info. if that is where you do your research i'm not the one with the problem*.


sounds like that is where you get your info from, to me.

shawn


----------



## Rich Parsons

1- How old is he?

I am 38. Not very hard to answer when a rough number such as years is acceptable. The question was not to the second or millisecond.

2- What arts did he study?

I study Modern Arnis and Balintawak

2A - How long did he study each art?

Modern Arnis 1986 to present 

Balintawak 1998 to present.

2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?

5th Black in Modern Arnis
Student in Balintawak

2C - Who did he study under or with?

Modern Arnis:
Grand Master Remy A. Presas
Senior Master Jim Power

Balintawak:
Manong (GM) Ted Buot

3- How old was he when he founded his Art?

GM Presas was pretty young by many standards and the exact age is in dispute depending upon whom you ask. Yet you could say mid to late 20's as a rough estimate. With Early Thirties being conservative.

Manong (GM) Ted Buot learned from Founder and GM Anciong Bacon. GM Bacon was taught just like all the others in the local club before WWII stick and dagger techniques. Well GM Bacon would poke/stab people with his wodden training dagger and draw blood. The dagger was taken away from him by his seniors and peers, for safety reasons. He then concentrated on single stick and only single stick. Even though the translations work to other medium, he only worked the single stick as the most practical weapon. His innovations and differences are what made his art different from the rest of those that formed the Doces Pares after WWII. This by no means that it was superior, only different. 

4- What is the difference between Modern Arnis and Balintawak?
There are many differences, the first being that Balintawak concentrated on the single stick where as Modern Arnis also added in small circle Ju-Jutsu and Presas style blade work and other influences that were made upon GM Presas.


Simple questions. Simple answers for the most part, except for the last one. Which with this could then lead to either a separate thread or side topic of the same thread.

When the questions about age and years training are not answered. (* NOTE: Not asking for his birthdate or personal safety critical information.  *) then people begin to questions and wonder, and ponder what is up. If people are straight forward and pretty much honest then much of this could have been avoided.

NOTE: I worked with some Japanese friends for the last 4 plus years, and understand much of their culture of politeness, and also issues of what is ok and what is taboo. And to many, asking or questioning a person in a superior postition is just not done. While spending some time in Japan, I had the pleasure to work with many people, and those that many would classify as hourly, would be uncomfortable with me. One of the managers asked me to call a person *Last Name* Sensei, as he would be teaching me the process and procedures. This gentlemen not being engineering or management was embarassed that an engineer would call him teacher. I dropped the Sensei portion as I knew it bothered him, and it was not a positive addition to our working relationship to continue. In the end I had his and others respect for being polite listening and treating them all with respect as well. 

So, I would not expect Mr Tew to have this Japanese attitude or cultural aspect, yet even if he has adopted it, being in the Western Hemisphere, he should get used to being questioned by us Americans who want to know, and are not afraid of asking and have no cultural barriers to over come to do so.


Just my opinion
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus

These are all very logical assessments. But remember, someone using cult marketing doesn't want logic. He wants your agreement and support BEFORE you get the answers to legit questions, and that is the problem.


----------



## RRouuselot

Tulisan said:
			
		

> These are all very logical assessments. But remember, someone using cult marketing doesn't want logic. He wants your agreement and support BEFORE you get the answers to legit questions, and that is the problem.


  Your right and might I add that cult marketing tactics work on weak minds that are easily intimidated or gullible.


----------



## RRouuselot

Enson said:
			
		

> 1) isn't "baka" a bad word?
> 
> 2) okay i will look at other internet sites to find info on my sensei. does that make sense? go search a chat site to see real info.
> 
> 3) if that is where you do your research i'm not the one with the problem.


 
 1)Not really..however in your case I would have used a much stronger word, but most likely would have gotten booted off this forum for life if I used it. I could care less if you are minister or not. 



 2)You shouldnt need to if he is really your "teacher" (remember he doesnt like connect himself to Japanese stuff so you shouldnt call him sensei) You should be able to just step up and ask him face to face where, when, and from whom he studied..in your case that may be difficult since video tapes dont usually answer back. 

 3)You can find out a lot of info on the internet..both good and bad. Hey I found out some info on you from your website..are you saying that its BS as well? 

            Enson, 

 I have to say thus far you have balked in your attempt to answer questions concerning Tew. You also have to be one of the biggest hypocrites I have seen on this forum. You got all over my *** to the point of rudeness for comments I made when you were a Mod and then get on some Mods case when they commented about you, and whined how could a Mod do that?. Grow up and stop your bitching.....act like you have a "pair". 

 Personally I think your actions/posts show a great deal of cowardice. Your posts often dont make much sense and your background and training method are less than exemplary, this coupled with the fact that you think you actually have some insight into the ways martial makes you a liability to any forums readers. 

 There are folks on this board that have spent DECADES in real dojo sweating their asses off to learn either a single art or several different ones which basically dwarf any training or experience you may think you have. Therefore if I were you and REALLY wanted to learn martial arts I would shut my cake hole and listen to what they have to say/teach. You would be amazed at how much talent is on MT if you would lose your ego. 

 I think most folks on MT (certainly the Mods) that have seen my posts have come to the conclusion that I despise fakes, frauds, liars, wannabees, BS artists, and so on..in fact most of them know if I see one of the above mentioned types they usually become the #1 turd in my s  parade. 

       Why? 

       Because those people are like a poison to the efforts made by serious MA people.


----------



## MJS

Enson said:
			
		

> isn't "baka" a bad word? okay i will look at other internet sites to find info on my sensei.  does that make sense? go search a chat site to see real info. if that is where you do your research i'm not the one with the problem.



Actually, the internet is a great place to find info.  However, in this case, there is not much about Tew, so those that had/have questions, decided to go to the student, and ran into a dead end there as well. Sooo..what other source is left?  No answer from the student, the internet, or Tew or his staff.

Mike


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit

Tew wa ninja-gokko wa yatteiru.:asian:


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

*Nimravus: "Tew wa ninja-gokko wa yatteiru."*

I'm having trouble conjugating "yatteiru." is that the word for "to be successful (at doing something)" ?

And shouldn't it be "Tew wa ninja gokko o yatte iru" ?

The rest I understand, and I agree.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, I can't find those in my "Funk n Wagner"


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

Do Funk'n'Wagner's even exist anymore? I remember my parents had an old set of those, but now I've only heard them mentioned symbolically. 

For help on Japanese translations, I recommend:

http://dict.regex.info/cgi-bin/j-e/jis/fg%3Db/nocolor/dict?sDict=on&sLife=on&&sJwords=on&&sAvia=on&&sVerb=on&&sGeo=on&&sEngsci=on&&sEnv=on&&sBud=on&&LI=


----------



## yariman

Rick Tew Training Background
http://www.totalwarrior.com/CMS/CMS_-_SUMMARY/Summary/summary.html


----------



## RRouuselot

yariman said:
			
		

> Rick Tew Training Background
> http://www.totalwarrior.com/CMS/CMS_-_SUMMARY/Summary/summary.html


 

 Uh......Miss Akira Fubuki.....thanks for the interesting link.
 BTW, I have seen several of your movies..... :lol:


----------



## yariman

Many marital applications in those videos.


----------



## RRouuselot

yariman said:
			
		

> Many marital applications in those videos.


 
 Tons! 
 Lots of grappling moves


----------



## yariman

Remember also, lots of sword handling.  Sadly, too much short sword, never enough long sword.


----------



## yariman

Serious, after reading that background, and the changing answers to simple questions, how can anyone intellegent throw away their money and waste their time on fantasy training? Is power rangers still that big of a dream for children?


----------



## RRouuselot

yariman said:
			
		

> Serious, after reading that background, and the changing answers to simple questions, how can anyone intellegent throw away their money and waste their time on fantasy training? Is power rangers still that big of a dream for children?


 
 Power Rangers are not just for kids........


----------



## MJS

yariman said:
			
		

> Serious, after reading that background, and the changing answers to simple questions, how can anyone intellegent throw away their money and waste their time on fantasy training? Is power rangers still that big of a dream for children?



Obviously some people are making him a rich man.

Mike


----------



## Cruentus

yariman said:
			
		

> Many marital applications in those videos.



Cool...can I be in a video?  :idunno: :lol:


----------



## RRouuselot

Well there it is straight from the horse's mouth:

_When I was a kid first starting out in the Martial Arts, I didn't have easy access to a school or dojo.  So, I created one out of my backyard. I designed a complete training center from what materials and nature I had available._ _I wrapped carpet around the plum tree to make my own Wing Chun Dummy. I had every kind of bag hanging from different branches filled with beans or sand.  I had the small racquet sized speed ball and the diamond shaped target pad for specialized striking and punching.  I had numerous knife and star target boards.  There were ropes going high up into the largest tree in the yard which had markers for areas you needed to reach when training. There were balance beams, weights, jumping areas for crash landing and back flip stations.  I put anything I could fit in our tiny backyard of about 2000 square feet.  I even had an obstacle course that was set up for ultimate training and offered a challenge to friends and partners.  _

_This backyard creation is what developed my skills as a martial artist.  This is also what CMS is all about - being in my backyard.  Of course it grew from 2000 square feet to over 10 acres - but the point is the same.  I want you to follow in my footsteps and this is why I have created a program based on my training.  CMS is not just a camp for learning the marital arts. It is a place to recapture that attitude you had as a youth; one of adventure, challenge, and dreams. Playing in my backyard._

_My skills were developed through this type of training.  *I am a massively self-taught individual.*  At CMS and through the martial arts, we share this power of self-development. By re-creating the training I had and the environment that gave me the skills I needed to excel - you too can achieve the same results.  At CMS you have the time to focus on YOU. It gives you the training and coaching needed to help steer you in the right direction. It promotes training to design your own destiny and follow your own dreams. _ 

_Sensei Tew_


----------



## KenpoTess

yariman said:
			
		

> Many marital applications in those videos.




Marital? Or Martial


----------



## yariman

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Cool...can I be in a video?  :idunno: :lol:


 Are you any good with a stick? 



			
				RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Well there it is straight from the horse's mouth:


 Was thinking different part, same animal.



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Marital? Or Martial


 Very similar.  Both use strange positions, strange devices, it lot of effort and sweat with mess at end, and 1 person very disapointed. 
 Both > TewRyu I think, unless you are doing it in backyard.  hahaha


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> *Nimravus: "Tew wa ninja-gokko wa yatteiru."*
> 
> I'm having trouble conjugating "yatteiru." is that the word for "to be successful (at doing something)" ?
> 
> And shouldn't it be "Tew wa ninja gokko o yatte iru" ?
> 
> The rest I understand, and I agree.


Right, I was tired.


----------



## Cruentus

yariman said:
			
		

> Are you any good with a stick?



I consider stickwork to be my specialty!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"Faul, show the corto-baston"

  :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> "Faul, show the corto-baston"
> 
> :rofl:



haha...I was waiting for that one!  :roflmao:


----------



## RRouuselot

yariman said:
			
		

> Was thinking different part, same animal.


 
 really??...straight from the horses ***?
 Yeah I guess that works.....


----------



## MJS

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> really??...straight from the horses ***?
> Yeah I guess that works.....



 :lool: 

Mike


----------

